# News - "Killerspiele": Clan-Spieler bereiten rechtliche Schritte gegen Panorama-Redaktion vor



## Administrator (25. Februar 2007)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,562120


----------



## Zsinj (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Zuerst einmal ein großes Lob an die 3 Herren, meinen Respekt habt ihr. 

Ich bin zuversichtlich das dabei etwas herauskommt und hoffe das es von nun an eine wesentlich bessere berichterstattung zu diesem Thema geben wird. 

@ PCGames 
ich hoffe auch ihr bleibt an dieser sache dran - schließlich ist es für die Spiele-Zeitschriften Deutschlands alles andere als gut wenn die Spielergemeinde und die Spiele in dieser Art in verruf gebraucht werden.


----------



## iakchos (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Währe wirklich schön, wenn sich da auf dem rechtlichen Weg was machen ließe.

Bei dem Beitrag würde mich das auch nicht wundern.


Darf man öffentlich derartige Lügen verbreiten?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				iakchos am 25.02.2007 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Währe wirklich schön, wenn sich da auf dem rechtlichen Weg was machen ließe.
> 
> Bei dem Beitrag würde mich das auch nicht wundern.
> 
> ...



rein rechtlich wurden keine lügen verbreitet... es wurden gewisse falsche eindrücke erweckt, aber lügen gab es keine. 

selbst zB das mit GTA S.A: das spiel wurde namentlich gar nicht genannt, es wurde nur sinngemäß zu bildernd es spiels, das en laie eh nicht erkennt, gesagt "...gewinnt wer vergwaltigt", und ob es einen MOD gibt, in dem das wirklich so ist, das kann man nicht auschließen...


aber die erweckten eindrücke könnten druchaus reichen, und die beiden clan-spieler in ein falsches licht zu rücken und somit zu schädigen - aber wirklich "lügen" gab es nicht.


----------



## anticensor (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ich hoffe, daß ARD und natürlich auch ZDF endlich vernünftig 
werden und lernen müssen!   
Es darf keine Hetze mehr gegen die Computerspielen geben sein!

Außerdem müssen beide Sendern sich öffentlich entschuldigen! 
Ein Brief vom "Panorama" an Computerspielern 
reicht aber nicht aus und ist eben ganz nicht richtig!

mfg


----------



## iakchos (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Herbboy am 25.02.2007 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> iakchos am 25.02.2007 16:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm, das wird wohl allgemein so sein.

Gerade wenn man sich das Statement von Panorama durchliest merkt man, dass das ziemlich geschickt gemacht wurde.

BILD-Niveau.



e:


> aber die erweckten eindrücke könnten druchaus reichen, und die beiden clan-spieler in ein falsches licht zu rücken und somit zu schädigen - aber wirklich "lügen" gab es nicht.


Ich denke auch, dass es sich eher um Klagen gehen wird, die sich auf die Spieler selber beziehen.


----------



## ChristianSchluetter (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Zsinj am 25.02.2007 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> @ PCGames
> ich hoffe auch ihr bleibt an dieser sache dran - schließlich ist es für die Spiele-Zeitschriften Deutschlands alles andere als gut wenn die Spielergemeinde und die Spiele in dieser Art in verruf gebraucht werden.



Versprochen! Wie Sie sehen sind wir ja auch Sonntags ganz nah dran an der Problematik. Natürlich liegt auch uns die Sache am Herzen. Wir setzen uns weiter für Sie ein!


----------



## ButterBrot3000 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Kann man sich diese Panorama Sendung irgendwo online angucken?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				ButterBrot3000 am 25.02.2007 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man sich diese Panorama Sendung irgendwo online angucken?




schau mal in den anderen thread, oder geh einfach mal auf ARD, da kann man von den meisten sendungen die aktuelle "ausgabe" online ansehen, oder youtube und dann vielelicht "panorama COD" als suchbegriff


----------



## ich98 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				chschluetter am 25.02.2007 16:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Versprochen! Wie Sie sehen sind wir ja auch Sonntags ganz nah dran an der Problematik. Natürlich liegt auch uns die Sache am Herzen. Wir setzen uns weiter für Sie ein!



im einem Forum wird man auch sehr selten gesiezt


----------



## OLYODA (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				ButterBrot3000 am 25.02.2007 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man sich diese Panorama Sendung irgendwo online angucken?



http://daserste.ndr.de/panorama/archiv/2007/t_cid-3710940_.html

Rechte Seite gibt´s ´nen Stream Real/Media Player

---

An alle hier und an die Redaktion:
Danke schön!!!


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				ButterBrot3000 am 25.02.2007 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man sich diese Panorama Sendung irgendwo online angucken?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_Cuf8aapOw


Zum Topic: Find ich richtig, dass sich endlich mal jemand so wehrt.


----------



## Boesor (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				anticensor am 25.02.2007 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, daß ARD und natürlich auch ZDF endlich vernünftig
> werden und lernen müssen!
> Es darf keine Hetze mehr gegen die Computerspielen geben sein!
> 
> ...




Was hat das ZDF damit zu tun?


----------



## CarlosCoxus (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				SYSTEM am 25.02.2007 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Klasse Idee meine Unterstützung habt ihr. Es kann nicht sei das Erwachsene Online Gamer als Perverse ode Nazis abgestempelt werden.


----------



## TBrain (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				ButterBrot3000 am 25.02.2007 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man sich diese Panorama Sendung irgendwo online angucken?



Bei ARD oder bei Youtube



 edit:   Notiz an mich: Threads erstmal aktualisieren bevor man antwortet


----------



## anticensor (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 25.02.2007 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> anticensor am 25.02.2007 16:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In der Vergangenheit hat "Frontal21" (ZDF) auch über "Killerspiele" berichtet.
"Frontal21" wollte damals versuchen, um die hei0e Diskussion in der Politik einzuheizen, daß Computerspiele verboten werden sollte.
Es gab den Beitrag von "Frontal21" damals auch später zum zweiten Mal! 
Darum.


----------



## Boesor (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				CarlosCoxus am 25.02.2007 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 25.02.2007 16:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo genau passiert das? Hab ich noch nicht gehört das Spieler als Nazis abgestempelt werden.


----------



## Eniman (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Traurig. Einfach nur traurig, dass es soweit gekommen ist.

In Anbetracht der Sendung finde ich es gut, dass sie sich dazu entschieden haben es zu versuchen.


----------



## oceano (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Abgesehen von den Erfolgsaussichten, bietet sich damit zumindest die Möglichkeit, dass das Thema öffentlicher diskutiert wird....


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				oceano am 25.02.2007 17:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Abgesehen von den Erfolgsaussichten, bietet sich damit zumindest die Möglichkeit, dass das Thema öffentlicher diskutiert wird....




hmm... öffentlicher? ich wäre überrascht, wenn das thema außerhab von gamerseiten beachtung findet, und dann bleibt es "insider" und eben nicht an die öffentlichkeit...


aber wer weiß: vielleicht berichtet ja kontraste oder monitor über "Rechte Killerspiel-Spieler verklagen unschuldige öffentlich rechtliche Redaktion" - aber nur, wenn die klage scheitert...


----------



## Ra-Tiel (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 25.02.2007 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo genau passiert das? Hab ich noch nicht gehört das Spieler als Nazis abgestempelt werden.


"Allein in Deutschland sind täglich über 20000 Kämpfer im Fronteinsatz. Familienväter, Schüler, Nazis!". Quelle: YouTube Aufzeichnung der Sendung, Zeitindex 2:15.

Ergo: jeder der weder Familienvater noch Schüler ist ist ein Nazi, weil andere Leute das Spiel ja nicht spielen würden.

Warum nicht "Anwälte, Verkäufer, Akademiker."? Stimmt, das wäre nicht abwertend und hetzerisch genug.


----------



## oceano (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Herbboy am 25.02.2007 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> oceano am 25.02.2007 17:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh, sollte das ganze mal irgendwann seinen Weg vor einem Gericht finden, wird das ganz sicherlich in dem einen oder anderen Magazin Thema werden. 
Vor allem wenn es gegen die ÖR geht und man sieht, dass der in dem Beitrag zu Wort gekommene Herr Weingartner mit seinem Unternehmen von einer Gesetzesänderung profitieren würde. 
Das enthält jede Menge Stoff......


----------



## Boesor (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 25.02.2007 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 25.02.2007 17:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im Deutschunterricht nicht aufgepasst?
Aus dieser simplen Auflistung kann man doch auf keinen Fall rauslesen das jeder, der nicht Schüler oder Vater ist gleich ein Nazi ist.
Bei aller berechtigten Kritik, man muss doch nichts dazu erfinden!


----------



## Piros (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ich geb der ganzen Aktion auf jeden Fall einen   

Ich hab mir auch die beiden Briefe durchgelesen.

Einziger Kritikpunkt: Ich würde noch reinschreiben, dass das Interview mit den beiden Clanspielern inhaltlich so geschnitten und verfälscht wurde, dass ein falscher Eindruck entseht. Wäre cool, wenn das jemanden ihnen noch sagen könnte, weil ich da nicht im Forum angemeldet bin und mich auch nicht anmelden will


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 25.02.2007 17:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ra-Tiel am 25.02.2007 17:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ja, das ist ein wenig sehr lächerlich...

es hieß ja nicht "AUSSCHLIESSLICH väter, schüler und nazis"  


wenn ich sag "bei nahrungsmitteln esse ich gerne steak, pizza und süßigkeiten", dann heißt es ja nicht, dass alle nahrungsmittel, die nicht steak und pizza sind, automatisch süßigkeiten sind...


----------



## Ra-Tiel (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 25.02.2007 17:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Deutschunterricht nicht aufgepasst?


1. Deutschunterricht ist schon über 5 Jahre her.
2. Diskussionsführung haben wir in der Oberstufe nicht behandelt, da war Goethe wichtiger. 



			
				Boesor am 25.02.2007 17:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Aus dieser simplen Auflistung kann man doch auf keinen Fall rauslesen das jeder, der nicht Schüler oder Vater ist gleich ein Nazi ist.


In diesem Fall schon, da allein die Nennung mit den anderen Worten in dieser negativ behafteten Umgebung einen unmittelbaren Zusammenhang herstellt.

Es kommt auf die Publikumswirkung an, und die ist recht einfach erklärt:
* Leute die "Killerspiele" spielen: Schüler, Väter, Rechtsradikale.
* Leute die keine "Killerspiele" spielen: alle anderen.
* Leute die "Killerspiele" spielen aber weder Schüler noch Väter sind: Rechtsradikale.



			
				Boesor am 25.02.2007 17:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei aller berechtigten Kritik, man muss doch nichts dazu erfinden!


Warum sagst du das nicht der ARD?


----------



## Boesor (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 25.02.2007 17:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 25.02.2007 17:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tut mir leid, aber in diesem Fall liegst du einfach falsch!
Ganz sachlich wurden hier nur 3 Grupen von Spielern genannt und nicht ein Großteil als Nazis beschimpft, dass ist aus dem Satz ganz eindeutig zu lesen, siehe auch herbs Post.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Herbboy am 25.02.2007 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] wenn ich sag "bei nahrungsmitteln esse ich gerne steak, pizza und süßigkeiten", dann heißt es ja nicht, dass alle nahrungsmittel, die nicht steak und pizza sind, automatisch süßigkeiten sind...


Wenn du das sagst nicht, wenn das aber in einem Fernsehbericht gesagt wird der deine Wohnung mit einer Pizzaschachtel auf der Küchenablage liegend zeigt, während du dir gerade ein Schnitzel reinziehst, mit ner Schachtel Bonbons auf der Kommode....

Wie gesagt, durch die angebliche "Seriosität" und damit verbundene Informationsauthorität der Sendung, und die daraus resultierende Wirkung auf den durchschnittlichen Zuschauer der sich nicht mit der Materie auskennt, ergibt sich jedoch genau diese Wirkung.

Es wird zwar nicht direkt gesagt, aber impliziert.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Herbboy am 25.02.2007 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 25.02.2007 17:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dennoch klingt es ziemlich krass, dass die Nazis in die Liste nehmen nur weils ein WW2 Shooter is. Dann htten die genauso gut auch "Vter, Schler, Angestellte" sagen knnen.

So wie es jetzt ist, heit es fr mich, dass ein Groteil der Spieler Vater ist, ein etwas kleinerer Teil Schler und ein noch etwas kleinerer (aber dennoch sehr groer Teil) ist rechtsradikal (oder zwei Dinge zugleich). In so einer Liste zhlt man ja die Hauptgruppen auf, die so ein Spiel bevorzugt spielen.
Das ganze nimmt so oder so jeder etwas anders auf aber dennoch klingt das in meinen Ohren nach "Ihr seid NAZIS wenn ihr sowas spielt!".


----------



## Boesor (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 25.02.2007 17:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird zwar nicht direkt gesagt, aber impliziert.



Wenn man entsprechendes so verstehen will, ja, dann wird es impliziert.
Und es besteht wohl kein Zweifel daran das hier viele sowas verstehen wollen, ist doch viel einfacher alles zu verteuefeln, differenzieren ist da zu anstrengend.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 25.02.2007 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Tut mir leid, aber in diesem Fall liegst du einfach falsch!
> Ganz sachlich wurden hier nur 3 Grupen von Spielern genannt und nicht ein Großteil als Nazis beschimpft, dass ist aus dem Satz ganz eindeutig zu lesen, siehe auch herbs Post.


ja, dass man daraus schließen kann "alle anderen sind nazis" oder dass die beiden gezeigten spieler auf jeden fall nazis sind ist echt absurd. 


ABER man kann als laie beim betrachten durchaus den eindruck gewinnen, dass bei dem spiel RELATIV viele nazis aktiv sind, das spiel in "nazi-kreisen" beliebt ist und leute, die das game auch spielen, evtl. rechtem denken zumindest nicht widersprechen...  der eindruck wird natürlich durch den fakt, dass man halt in der tat auf dt. seite "krieg spielen" kann, verstärkt. viele nicht-gamer finden allein die idee, virtuell krieg zu "spielen" nicht gut, und wenn man dann auch noch scheinbar bewußt auf der seite "pro nazis" spielt, das halten viele leute allein aus prinzip schon für verwerflich... naja... das erweckt halt schon ein gewisses verzerrtes bild der CoD-"szene" - und das weiß panorama natürlich

aber mehr nicht. auf keinen fall, dass alle außer vätern und schülern nazis sind...


und die können/müssen ja nicht JEDEN beruf aufzählen, der möglicherweise dort vetreten ist...     die hätten auch "väter, mütter, schüler, singles, kinderlose und nazis" sagen können, da wäre trotzdem der eindruck eines "nazispiels" aufgekommen...


----------



## Ra-Tiel (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 25.02.2007 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man entsprechendes so verstehen will, ja, dann wird es impliziert.
> Und es besteht wohl kein Zweifel daran das hier viele sowas verstehen wollen, ist doch viel einfacher alles zu verteuefeln, differenzieren ist da zu anstrengend.


Dann beantworte mir doch einfach mal folgende Fragen:

* Warum wurden keine anderen Gruppen genannt? Zum Beispiel mein obiges "Anwälte, Verkäufer, Akademiker"?

* Welche anderen Gruppen spielen denn diese Spiele noch, gemäß Panorama?

Ich bin schon gespannt auf deine Antworten.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Herbboy am 25.02.2007 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 25.02.2007 17:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie du selbst sagst, kann man es allerdings durchaus so verstehen.

Und wenn jetzt außenstehende das sehen denken die noch wirklich, dass man ein Nazi ist wenn man COD spielt.

Man stelle sich das im Laden vor...
Man nimmt nur die Spielhülle von COD in die Hand und eine alte Oma die das sieht zieht einem gleich eins mit der Krücke über.. "Du scheiß Nazi!"


----------



## amegas (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Hallo,
die Beiden Spieler schreiben ja einen Brief an den Presserat...

aber laut der Homepage des Presserates ist dieser  für TV nicht zuständig:

http://www.presserat.de/faq.html

_"Ist der Presserat auch für das Fernsehen/Radio/Internet zuständig?
Für Fernsehen und Rundfunk ist der Presserat gar nicht zuständig. Beim Internet jedoch ist er für die redaktionellen Inhalte von Online-Diensten zuständig, sofern diese zeitungs- oder zeitschriftenidentisch sind. "_

also, falls ich das richitg verstehe laufen diese Briefe ins Nirvana...

Falls jemand Zugang zu deren Foren hat, könnte das bitte Jemand dort schnell posten. Meine Versuche mich dort zu regisrienen sind leider gescheitert.

mfg
amegas


----------



## eX2tremiousU (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 25.02.2007 17:51 schrieb:
			
		

> In diesem Fall schon, da allein die Nennung mit den anderen Worten in dieser negativ behafteten Umgebung einen unmittelbaren Zusammenhang herstellt.


Wenn man es so interpretieren will, dann ja. Sonst handelt es sich um eine gewöhnliche Aufzählung, wie sie tausendfach in den Medien und der Sprache vorkommt. Wie man einzelne Wörter im allgemeinen Zusammenhang interpretiert, ist aber immer eine Frage der Auffassung und des Gemütszustands des Lesers. Wer generell angriffsfreudig ist, wird natürlich in so einer Formulierung gefundenes Fressen finden, wer eher sachlich, kühl und ruhig Texte / Kommentare verarbeitet, wird an dieser Setzung kaum etwas zu beanstanden haben. 

Ich sehe auch nichts verwerfliches daran, dass das Wort "Nazi" dort im Zusammenhang mit normalen Leuten genannt wird. Auch impliziert der Begriff dort nicht, dass Väter auf die gleiche Stufe mit Nazis zu stellen sind, nur weil diese auch CoD spielen.

"Tomaten werden von Italinern, Deutschen, Arbeitslosen und Elefanten gegessen". Es ist eine normale Aufzählung, die faktisch auch absolut richtig ist. Wer nun wieder in diese Aussage etwas Abfälliges interpretieren will (ihhh, wir essen Tomaten, wie auch Elefanten…ihhh), bitte, aber gemessen am sprachlichen Standard ist dies nicht als negativ zu bewerten. Auch im Zusammenhang mit dem Beitrag von Panorama war dieser Aufzählung faktisch korrekt, spiegelt keine Wertung wieder, und dient nur dazu, die Wirkung des Beitrages zu unterstreichen.

Schlimmer finde ich hingegen blinden Aktionismus wie "Propaganda"-Avatare, oder eben die typischen "Deutschland ist doof / keine Demokratie"-Sprüche. Das ist aber auch imho das größte Problem vieler Spieler: Man regt sich über Aktionismus der Medien und Politiker auf, aber im Gegenzug meckert man unqualifiziert laut mit Schimpfwörtern (nicht auf dich bezogen), oder bezeichnet Sender eben als Propagandaanstalten. Wenn Kritik, dann auch ruhig, sachlich, gefasst und nicht auf dem selben tiefen Niveau, wie es die Medien leider immer vormachen.

Regards, eX!


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				amegas am 25.02.2007 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> die Beiden Spieler schreiben ja einen Brief an den Presserat...
> 
> aber laut der Homepage des Presserates ist dieser  für TV nicht zuständig:
> ...



In so einem Fall wird sowas idR an den nächsten zuständigen weitergeleitet, denke ich zumindest..


----------



## Boesor (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 25.02.2007 18:00 schrieb:
			
		

> * Warum wurden keine anderen Gruppen genannt? Zum Beispiel mein obiges "Anwälte, Verkäufer, Akademiker"?



Da ich den Bericht nicht gemacht habe (Überraschung, Überraschung....) kann ich da natürlich nur vermuten.
Vielleicht wollten die Macher darauf aufmerksam machen das neben völlig harmlosen Gruppen auch Nazis gerne dieses Spiel spielen?
Ich weiß nicht wie die Szene aussieht, vielleicht ist das eine relevante Gruppe.




> * Welche anderen Gruppen spielen denn diese Spiele noch, gemäß Panorama?


Jeder, das wird durch die bedien großen Gruppen der Schüler und Familienväter ja bereits gesagt.
Hättest du lieber eine vollständige Auflistung aller Berufe, Altergruppen und sozialer Stellungen?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				GR-Thunderstorm am 25.02.2007 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 25.02.2007 17:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 man kann es evtl. so verstehen, dass es AUCH bei nazis beliebt ist. aber auf keinen fall, dass es NUR schüler, väter oder nazis spielen... das ist ja auch unsinnig, denn wenn zB der einzige sohn eines DoD-spielenden vaters stirbt und der vater kein vater mehr ist, dann würde er ja Ra-Tiels sprachlogik zu folge automatisch zum nazi werden, weil er ja kein vater mehr ist...    


diese aufzählung diente vermutlich vor allem einem ziel: es soll zeigen, dass ganz harmlose leute das spielen, aber eben AUCH nazis. das ist ne art steigerung: schüler, väter... und diese harmlosen leute geraten dann durch das spiel evrl. auch an: nazis *uuhhhhhhh!!!ichkriegangst!*

ob das dann stimmt, dass dort rel. gesehen mehr nazis vertreten sind als rel. zur gesamtbevölkerung, das ist wieder ne ganz andere frage. wundern würde es mich nicht, denn es gibt ja nicht viele gute spiele, in denen ein nazi mal in "seiner" armee mirwirken kann. 

zB bei nem shooter mit russen vs. amis würdest du sicher auch mehr russen in der "szene" des games finden als bei einem shooter "japan vs. amis"


----------



## amegas (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				GR-Thunderstorm am 25.02.2007 18:06 schrieb:
			
		

> amegas am 25.02.2007 18:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es sollte halt schon *gleich* an der richtigen Stelle ankommen.
Es ist halt ne frage von seriösem Auftreten. Und in diesem Falle empfinde ich es als sehr wichtig dass jedes mögliche Fettnäpchen ausgelassen wird! 

Sonst sagt die Moderatorin von panorama das nächste Mal. "Beschwerden über uns bitte an den Presserat, der sagt  " ....na und?"  dazu


----------



## eX2tremiousU (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 25.02.2007 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht wollten die Macher darauf aufmerksam machen das neben völlig harmlosen Gruppen auch Nazis gerne dieses Spiel spielen?


Sehe ich auch so.


> Ich weiß nicht wie die Szene aussieht, vielleicht ist das eine relevante Gruppe.


Bei solchen Spielen definitiv. Der Anteil an Leuten, die mit typischen WW2-Begriffen rumhantieren und einen Faible für deutsche "Persönlichkeiten" aus dieser Zeit haben, ist gerade bei den WW2-Onlineshootern groß. Ob jeder Typ der auf einem Server den Namen "Judenhasser88" trägt auch ein echter Nazi ist, ist wohl fraglich, aber anhand dieser definitiv vorhandenen Personenkreise ist die Aufzählung von Panorama faktisch absolut richtig. Eigentlich ist gerade dieser eine Satz, der einzig richtige Punkt im ganzen Beitrag. Komisch, dass gerade dieser so zerpflügt wird.

Regards, eX!


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Das Prob ist, dass höflich und sachlich ausformulierte Kritik imo zu schwach rüberkommt.

A: Du bist nichts! Du bist ein Mörder, Vergewaltiger, etc! Du bist Abschaum!
B: Das war jetzt aber gar nicht nett.

Derartige kraftlose Kritiken hätten imo den selben Effekt wie einige Jugendstrafen wo man auch nur mit dem Finger zeigt und sagt "mach das nicht nochmal" und sobald der Jugendliche außer Sicht ist macht er wieder Scheiße.


----------



## Boesor (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				GR-Thunderstorm am 25.02.2007 18:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Prob ist, dass höflich und sachlich ausformulierte Kritik imo zu schwach rüberkommt.
> 
> A: Du bist nichts! Du bist ein Mörder, Vergewaltiger, etc! Du bist Abschaum!
> B: Das war jetzt aber gar nicht nett.
> ...



Mit unsachlicher Kritik macht man sich leider selbst unglaubwürdig


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 25.02.2007 18:21 schrieb:
			
		

> GR-Thunderstorm am 25.02.2007 18:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man hat die Wahl zwischen:

1. nicht ernst genommen werden
2. halbherzig bei der Sache sein
3. unsachlich erscheinen
4. unglaubwürdig erscheinen

Es gibt keine Perfekte Reaktion für unseres Gleichen, insofern kann man ruhig schimpfen was das Zeug hält imo.

Anders sieht es aus, wenn ein Anwalt / Staatsanwalt oder sogar Richter oder eine andere große Behörde sowas macht da diese Leute doch mehr Authorität besitzt.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				GR-Thunderstorm am 25.02.2007 18:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Prob ist, dass höflich und sachlich ausformulierte Kritik imo zu schwach rüberkommt.


Muss ich ganz klar verneinen. Eine sachlich aufgebaute, gut gegliederte, mit Beispielen, Fakten und Analysen verfeinerte Kritik, kann bereichert mit einem entsprechenden Schreibstil und einer guten Argumentationsstruktur immer punkten. So zeigt man persönliche Überlegenheit, Vernunft, und die Gabe Sachen zu analysieren bzw. Zusammenhänge richtig zu deuten. Gegen ein so aufgesetztes "Killerargumentschreiben" kommt kein freches Flame-Machwerk an, das Punkte versucht mit hohlen Floskeln, Gossensprache oder anderen unangebrachten Elementen an den Mensch zu bringen. 

Gerade wir Gamer sollten dies berücksichtigen, da es doch immer heißt, dass wir nur "dumm", "brutal" und einfältig wären. Wenn jetzt Mäxchen G. aus F. einen sachlichen Kommentar formuliert, wie eben erklärt, dann bietet das allein schon weniger Angriffsfläche als wenn er schreiben würde, dass die Typen alles doofe "HuSos" sind, und keine Ahnung haben weil alt und blöd.

Wer Feuer mit Feuer bekämpft wird bezogen auf solche Auseinandersetzungen immer eine Bruchlanden erleben, da man nur mit konstruktiver und höflicher Kritik "punkten", Klischees evtl. revidieren kann. Was eben nicht mit Aktionen geht wie "boykotiert die ARD & das ZDF, ist doch nur Propaganda!"

Regards, eX!


----------



## Ra-Tiel (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 25.02.2007 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Ich sehe auch nichts verwerfliches daran, dass das Wort "Nazi" dort im Zusammenhang mit normalen Leuten genannt wird.


Ich frage nochmal: warum ausgerechnet _diese_ Aufzählung? Vielleicht weil es in Deutschland keine bessere Methode gibt als jemand/etwas in der öffentlichen Meinung zu diffamieren indem man ihn mit "braunem" Gedankengut in Verbindung bringt? Getreu dem Motto "So eine braune Scheiße brauchen wir hier in D nicht!" ...



			
				eX2tremiousU am 25.02.2007 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch impliziert der Begriff dort nicht, dass Väter auf die gleiche Stufe mit Nazis zu stellen sind, nur weil diese auch CoD spielen.


Natürlich nicht. Väter und Schüler haben ja nie etwas böses getan. Väter würden auch nie Amoklaufen. (  ) Also nochmal: welche anderen Gruppen spielen sonst noch CoD gemäß Panorama?



			
				eX2tremiousU am 25.02.2007 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> "Tomaten werden von Italinern, Deutschen, Arbeitslosen und Elefanten gegessen". Es ist eine normale Aufzählung, die faktisch auch absolut richtig ist. Wer nun wieder in diese Aussage etwas Abfälliges interpretieren will (ihhh, wir essen Tomaten, wie auch Elefanten…ihhh), bitte, aber gemessen am sprachlichen Standard ist dies nicht als negativ zu bewerten. Auch im Zusammenhang mit dem Beitrag von Panorama war dieser Aufzählung faktisch korrekt, spiegelt keine Wertung wieder, und dient nur dazu, die Wirkung des Beitrages zu unterstreichen.


Dann denkst du also in folgender Aussage steckt keine Wertung? 

"Hiphop hören Realschüler, Arbeitslose, und Vollidioten."



			
				eX2tremiousU am 25.02.2007 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Schlimmer finde ich hingegen blinden Aktionismus wie "Propaganda"-Avatare, oder eben die typischen "Deutschland ist doof / keine Demokratie"-Sprüche. Das ist aber auch imho das größte Problem vieler Spieler: Man regt sich über Aktionismus der Medien und Politiker auf, aber im Gegenzug meckert man unqualifiziert laut mit Schimpfwörtern (nicht auf dich bezogen), oder bezeichnet Sender eben als Propagandaanstalten. Wenn Kritik, dann auch ruhig, sachlich, gefasst und nicht auf dem selben tiefen Niveau, wie es die Medien leider immer vormachen.


Ich habe in anderen Diskussionen meine Meinung (die auch Grund meiner Signatur ist) oft genug deutlich gemacht...
* die steigende Einflussnahme von Legislative auf Exe- und Judikative
* die "Selbstregulierung" der Legislative was Einkünfte, Verpflichtungen, und Rechenschaften für selbige angeht (die Abgeordneten entscheiden über ihre eigenen Bezüge, Offenlegung der Bezüge der Parlamentarier und wieviele sich dem verweigern, ...)
* der wachsende Einfluss von Politik auf die Medien, und der Unabhängigkeits- und Neutralitätsverlust selbiger (so ein "einseitiger" Bericht der ARD zufällig nachdem der bayrische Vorstoß zurückgestellt wurde?)
* die zunehmenden Versuche das Grundgesetz zu umgehen (Pseudo-Verteidigungsfall um entführte Flugzeuge abschießen zu können, GG-Änderung für Bundestrojaner, ...)
* die immer weitere Steigerung der Abgabenlast für den Durchschnittsbürger (MWST-Erhöhung, Streichung der steuerfreien Sonn- und Feiertagszuschläge, Streichung der Pendlerpauschale bis 20km, Versteuerungspflicht von Gutscheinen/Geschenken/Payback-Erlösen, ...)
* die immer mehr ausufernden Eingriffe des Staates in die Rechte der Bürger und das damit gegebene Potential für Missbrauch und Willkür (Bundestrojaner, Vorratsdatenspeicherung, ...)
* die Entwicklung von Bildung zum Luxusgut (Studiengebühren, Büchergeld, Streichung von Zuschüssen, ...)
* der stetige Abbau der Allgemeinbildung (nicht kompensierte Stundenausfälle, immer ältere Lehrer, Sparmaßnahmen an Schulen gerade was neue Medien angeht)
* etc.pp.
...und sehe keinen Grund mich hier jetzt erneut dafür rechtfertigen zu müssen.

Ebenso sehe ich keinen Sinn mehr mit dir zu diskutieren, da du die Sachlichkeit das Thema betreffend bereits verlassen hast, und stattdessen einen Diskussionsteilnehmer wegen seiner persönlichen Meinung angegangen bist.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 25.02.2007 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> GR-Thunderstorm am 25.02.2007 18:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prinzipiell stimme ich dir ja zu, allerdings unter Vorbehalt.

Medien sitzen nach wie vor am längeren Hebel. Wenn ein Redakteur etwas behaupten will tut er es einfach. Was willst du dagegen machen?
Du kannst noch so gut argumentieren und ihn mit noch so feinen Formulierungen überschütten... Was bringts, wenn das sonst niemand zu sehen bekommt?
Sicherlich würde ich in einem öffentlichen Schreiben, wie z.B. an die Verbraucherzentrale sachlich schreiben, aber dies ist nach wie vor ein Forum und egal wie sachlich jeder von uns hier schreibt, denkst du, dass jemand der so oder so eine eingebrannte Meinung von uns hat auf das hier eingehen würde?


----------



## OLYODA (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 25.02.2007 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> GR-Thunderstorm am 25.02.2007 18:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Treffend formuliert... Ich erinnere mal dran, was damals ablief, als man auf die CS-Szene eingeprügelt hat - da wurde mit Geflame etc. reagiert und was hat es gebracht? Auf diese Weise wurden nur Vorurteile auch noch bestätigt.

Was diesen "Fomulierungs-Streit" hier angeht:
Zum einen möchte ich nochmal auf das PANORAMA-eigene Forum verweisen - dort gibt es ZWEI Forenthemen, in dem sich viele Menschen zu Wort melden und ein Großteil der User dort hat es ebenfalls so aufgefasst.

In meinen Augen ist der KOMPLETTE Bericht dazugedacht, eine ANTI-Stimmung zu erzeugen, denke nicht, daß man das großartig abstreiten kann, oder? Also wird auch mit dieser Art der Formulierung automatisch ewtas Negatives impliziert... Mein Deutschunterricht ist zwar ´ne Weile her, aber ich erinnere mich noch sehr gut an Themen wie Rhetorik, AIDA-Konzept, etc... Und dabei kommen genau solche Mittel zum Einsatz...

Was den Presserat angeht:

Hab ich bereits mehrfach anderweitig erwähnt, daß der nicht für TV zuständig ist - ABER für Print- und Online-Medien 

Das Ganze auch an den Rundfunkrat zu senden ist eine ziemlich gute Idee, sollten wir machen um sicherzustellen, daß es auf jeden Fall jemand zuständiges erreicht!


----------



## oceano (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



> Wenn man es so interpretieren will, dann ja. Sonst handelt es sich um eine gewöhnliche Aufzählung, wie sie tausendfach in den Medien und der Sprache vorkommt. Wie man einzelne Wörter im allgemeinen Zusammenhang interpretiert, ist aber immer eine Frage der Auffassung und des Gemütszustands des Lesers.




Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Es liegt nicht allein in der Interpretation des Zuschauers/Lesers, sondern der Verfasser hat auch immer eine Intention. (Lernt man auch im Deutschunterricht)


Ich kann sagen "Anwälte, Ärzte und Unternehmensleiter spielen gerne Golf", um die Exklusivität dieses Sports zu unterstreichen, und kann auch sagen "Müllmänner, Arbeitslose und Bauarbeiter gehen am WE ins Fussballstadion" um dieser Freizeitbeschäftigung einen eher bodenständigeren, wenn nicht so sogar leicht negativen Touch zu geben.
Beides sind legitime, sachliche Aufzählungen, aber im bestimmten Kontext weiss man sehr schnell was der Autor damit ausdrücken will.
Zumal man die genannten Personengruppen auch beliebig hätte austauschen und miteinander mischen können...

Es ist klar, dass es nicht heissen soll jeder, der kein Vater oder Schüler ist, automatisch ein Nazi ist. Es ist auch richtig, dass WWII Spiele häufig bestimmte Gruppen anziehen. Aber das tun alle Dinge, die fähig sind eine gewisse "Landser-Romantik" zu generieren. Vor allem bei denen, die dafür empfänglich sind. Aber sollte man deshalb all diese Dinge, darunter auch Geschichtsbücher, verbieten?


In einem Beitrag, der auf so wenige Minuten begrenzt ist, ist jedes einzelne Wort wichtig und soll seine intendierte Wirkung erzielen. Von Zufälligkeiten, oder Unabsichtlichkeiten kann dabei keine Rede sein.


----------



## Boesor (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 25.02.2007 18:40 schrieb:
			
		

> * die immer weitere Steigerung der Abgabenlast für den Durchschnittsbürger (MWST-Erhöhung, Streichung der steuerfreien Sonn- und Feiertagszuschläge, Streichung der Pendlerpauschale bis 20km, Versteuerungspflicht von Gutscheinen/Geschenken/Payback-Erlösen, ...)




Ähmmm, Streichung der steuerfreien Feiertagszuschläge?
Du solltest dich mal informieren!

Aber rummeckern macht mehr Spass, oder?


----------



## Ra-Tiel (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 25.02.2007 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ähmmm, Streichung der steuerfreien Feiertagszuschläge?
> Du solltest dich mal informieren!


War vielleicht etwas ungeschickt formuliert..... http://www.rae-cfr.de/deutsch/artikel/2006/07/Zuschlag_steuerfrei.php


> Neue Höchstgrenzen für steuerfreie Zuschläge
> 
> 02.07.2006
> 
> Ab dem 01.07.2006 sind lohnsteuerfreie Sonn- Feiertags- und Nachtzuschläge nur noch bis zu einer Höhe von € 25,00 /Stunde sozialversicherungsfrei. Überschreitet der Arbeitgeber diese Grenze, müssen  auf den Zuschlag Sozialversicherungsabgaben gezahlt werden.


Da reichen schon 
* 21€/h brutto für Nacharbeit (21+25% = 26.25)
bzw
* 17€/h brutto für Sonn-/Feiertagsarbeit (17+50% = 25.50)
um über der Grenze zu liegen.



			
				Boesor am 25.02.2007 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber rummeckern macht mehr Spass, oder?


Und du wolltest mir was über Diskussionskultur erzählen?


----------



## Boesor (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 25.02.2007 19:20 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist nunmal so das du doch im Bezug auf die Politik nur meckerst, konstruktive Vorschläge hast du ja nicht (und nein, Auslandseinsätze wegzulassen geht nicht!)

Was sich so positiv tut ignorierst du völlig, ebenso fehlt in deiner Aufstellung der höheren Abgabenlast natürlich auch das für die Arbeitslosenversicherung weniger bezahlt werden muss.

Fazit: Du bist recht einseitig bei dem Thema


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 25.02.2007 19:20 schrieb:
			
		

> War vielleicht etwas ungeschickt formuliert..... http://www.rae-cfr.de/deutsch/artikel/2006/07/Zuschlag_steuerfrei.php
> 
> 
> > Neue Höchstgrenzen für steuerfreie Zuschläge
> ...


 FALSCH. 

wenn der GRUNDstundenlohn 25€ beträgt, nur dann. also, der lohn pro stunde bei "normalen" arbeitstagen. d.h. du kannst zB für nachtarbeit 25€ plus davon 25% bekommen.

grundstundenlohn von 25€ hast du bei einem job mit c.a. 4300€ pro monat brutto und 40 stundenwoche, und ich sag al so: wer mehr als 4300€ brutto verdient, der kann es sich auch leisten, von dem zuschlag dann auch etwas abzugeben... das triff dann nicht "den kleinen mann" oder zB eine normale   krankenschwester (verdient grad mal 2200-2500 brutto...)

http://www.barmer.de/barmer/web/Portale/Unternehmensportal/Fakten_20und_20Arbeitshilfen/FaktenPublik/Beitr_C3_A4ge_20und_20Rechengr_C3_B6_C3_9Fen/Zuschl_C3_A4ge_20Sonn-_2C_20Feiertags-_20und_20Nachtarbeit/Zuschl_C3_A4ge_20Sonn-_2C_20Feiertags-_20und_20Nachtarbeit.html


----------



## ananas45 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

"Es könnte im Prinzip jeder, wenn auch illegal, aus dem Internet rassistische Modifikationen für das Spiel herunterladen" war ein Argument.
Es könnte auch im Prinzip jeder im reelen Leben illegal leute ausrauben, töten etc. Ist das jetzt ein Grund die Menschheit zu verbieten?
Frauen missbrauchen regelmäßig Nudelholz als Waffe, soll man jetzt Nudelhölzer verbieten? 
So eine Dummheit hört man echt nicht alle Tage. Ich wusste gar nicht dass "Panorama" ein Comedy show ist   

edit: achja, die Aktion finde ich auch sehr gut. Das muss verfolgt und unterstützt werden.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 25.02.2007 18:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ebenso sehe ich keinen Sinn mehr mit dir zu diskutieren, da du die Sachlichkeit das Thema betreffend bereits verlassen hast, und stattdessen einen Diskussionsteilnehmer wegen seiner persönlichen Meinung angegangen bist.


Nein. Du hast die Sachlichkeit in dem Moment völlig verworfen, als du diesen Avatar genommen hast. Damit disqualifizierst du jede sachliche Begutachtung der Thematik konsequent. Purer Aktionismus, auf dem auch jeder deiner Kommentare hier ganz klar ersichtlich aufbaut. Du suchst in jeder kleinen Formulierung des Panorama-Beitrages Nahrung für dein aufgebautes Feindbild, eben diese Sendeanstalten und dieses TV-Format. Du bist voreingenommen, eine andere Sichtweise lässt sich in deinen ganzen Statements nicht interpretieren. Bei deiner Sicht der Dinge bezogen auf den Beitrag gibt es NUR böse, aber keine eindeutige Differenzierung der Dinge. Du bist nicht einmal bereits zu verstehen, bzw. zu sehen, dass diese Formulierung eben hätte auch nicht so gemeint sein können, wie du es hier darstellst. Das haben Boesor, Herbboy und ich versucht dir zu erklären. Du jedoch gehst nicht darauf ein und bringst permanent neue Beispiele die deiner Meinung nach richtig sind, aber leider das gesamte Bild verzerren und die eigentliche Ausgangsthematik verfehlen.

Ich bin also nicht persönlich geworden, oder habe dich wegen deiner Meinung kritisiert, ich habe nur auf das offensichtlich Ersichtliche hingewiesen.

Regards, eX!


----------



## moskitoo (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Dieser Beitrag war mal wieder ein Glanzstück der öffentlich rechtlichen. Da zahl ich doch gerne GEZ, wenn so ein legendäres Meisterstück des Journalismus damit finanziert wird. 

NOT


----------



## MrTobsen (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				GR-Thunderstorm am 25.02.2007 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 25.02.2007 17:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es geht darum das sie normale menschen (Väter, Kinder) in verbindung mit politischen gruppen auf eine stufe stellen.


----------



## Boesor (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				MrTobsen am 25.02.2007 19:50 schrieb:
			
		

> es geht darum das sie normale menschen (Väter, Kinder) in verbindung mit politischen gruppen auf eine stufe stellen.



Man muss sich ernsthaft fragen wieso sowas nicht verstanden wird, ist doch unglaublich!


----------



## STF (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				GR-Thunderstorm am 25.02.2007 18:06 schrieb:
			
		

> amegas am 25.02.2007 18:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die richtige Adresse wäre wohl der Rundfunkrat:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rundfunkrat

In dem Fall der des NDR:
http://www1.ndr.de/ndr_pages_std/0,2570,OID1072860,00.html

Hab ich aber alles schonmal in einem anderen Thread gepostet.

Wenn ich falsch liege, bitte sagen.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 25.02.2007 19:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein. Du hast die Sachlichkeit in dem Moment völlig verworfen, als du diesen Avatar genommen hast. Damit disqualifizierst du jede sachliche Begutachtung der Thematik konsequent.


Aha. Also ist jeder der einen Tux als Avatar hat automatisch von Diskussionen über Windows ausgeschlossen, da anzunehmen ist dass er nur voreingenommen und gegen jede sachliche Diskussion ist?

Talk about superficial... 



			
				eX2tremiousU am 25.02.2007 19:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Purer Aktionismus, auf dem auch jeder deiner Kommentare hier ganz klar ersichtlich aufbaut. Du suchst in jeder kleinen Formulierung des Panorama-Beitrages Nahrung für dein aufgebautes Feindbild, eben diese Sendeanstalten und dieses TV-Format.


Ich kritisiere andere Medien und Formate genauso. Ob es nun die ARD, Bild, oder Pro7 ist, Panorama, Frontal21, Die Reportage, oder K1 - Das Magazin, ich mach da keine großen Unterschiede.

Man mag mir vorwerfen hier mit zweierlei Maß zu messen, aber ein Sender der auf seiner eigenen Homepage sagt...


> [...] Mit unterschiedlichen Formulierungen im einzelnen sind für die Landesrundfunkanstalten heute zumeist folgende Punkte geregelt: 1) die Verpflichtung auf die verfassungsmäßige Ordnung der Bundesrepublik, 2) *die Achtung der Menschenwürde*, 3) die Aufforderung, für Frieden, Freiheit und Völkerverständigung einzutreten, 4) *die Pflicht, das gesellschaftliche Meinungsspektrum möglichst umfassend und fair widerzuspiegeln*, 5) *die Verpflichtung zu wahrheitsgetreuer und sachlicher Berichterstattung sowie zur sauberen Trennung von Nachrichten und Kommentaren* und schließlich 6) *das Recht zur Kritik wie das Recht kritisierter Personen oder Institutionen, ihre Gegenposition darzulegen*. [...]


...aber *dies* in seinen eigenen Sendungen/Foren nicht einhält, hat eine andere Reaktion mMn nicht verdient. Ein solches Verhalten, gerade von einem Sender der sich selber die Seriosität in Person auf die Fahnen geschrieben hat, ist einfach inakzeptabel.



			
				eX2tremiousU am 25.02.2007 19:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist voreingenommen, eine andere Sichtweise lässt sich in deinen ganzen Statements nicht interpretieren. Bei deiner Sicht der Dinge bezogen auf den Beitrag gibt es NUR böse, aber keine eindeutige Differenzierung der Dinge. Du bist nicht einmal bereits zu verstehen, bzw. zu sehen, dass diese Formulierung eben hätte auch nicht so gemeint sein können, wie du es hier darstellst.


Wie schon erwähnt wurde: Seid ihr wirklich der Überzeugung, in so einem kurzen Beitrag (~7min) würden Formulierungen dem Zufall überlassen werden?



			
				eX2tremiousU am 25.02.2007 19:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Das haben Boesor, Herbboy und ich versucht dir zu erklären. Du jedoch gehst nicht darauf ein und bringst permanent neue Beispiele die deiner Meinung nach richtig sind, aber leider das gesamte Bild verzerren und die eigentliche Ausgangsthematik verfehlen.


Ist es nicht eher so, dass ihr "permanent" meinen Punkten ausweicht? So hat Boesor zB behauptet 





			
				Boesor am 25.02.2007 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> > * Welche anderen Gruppen spielen denn diese Spiele noch, gemäß Panorama?
> 
> 
> Jeder, das wird durch die bedien großen Gruppen der Schüler und Familienväter ja bereits gesagt. [...]


was so einfach nicht stimmt. Was ist mit jungen Erwachsenen? Müttern? Alleinstehenden Ärzten? Die sind definitiv nicht durch "Schüler" und "Väter" abgedeckt.

Die polarisierende Wirkung wird durch die Wahl der genannten Gruppen nur noch gestärkt, da ein Zusatz wie "wird unter anderem von XYZ gespielt", "neben XYZ ist das Spiel noch bei vielen anderen beliebt", oder "nicht nur XYZ, sondern auch viele andere spielen das Spiel" weggelassen wurde.



			
				eX2tremiousU am 25.02.2007 19:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin also nicht persönlich geworden, oder habe dich wegen deiner Meinung kritisiert, ich habe nur auf das offensichtlich Ersichtliche hingewiesen.


<Nicht persönlich werdend>
Tut mir leid, ich kann einfach jemanden nicht ernst nehmen der so ein beschissenes Kannickel als Avatar hat.
</Nicht persönlich werdend>


----------



## moskitoo (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 25.02.2007 19:52 schrieb:
			
		

> MrTobsen am 25.02.2007 19:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Weil vielleicht der ganze Beitrag Meinungsmache ist? Welche Gruppe bleibt den meisten Zuschauern wohl im Gedächtnis? Ich frag mich ernsthaft wie man diesen Beitrag verteidigen kann. Ist doch unglaublich!


----------



## eX2tremiousU (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 25.02.2007 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Talk about superficial...



“Ich hab’ da mal was vorbereitet…”

Deine “sachlichen” Statements aus dem ersten Panorama-Thread:



			
				Ra-Tiel am 23.02.2007 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer garantiert mir dass (unter Berücksichtigung von Spassbremses Link) die Hochrechnungen und Wahlprognosen nicht gezielt manipuliert werden um das Ergebnis zu beeinflussen? Wer sagt mir, dass die tatsächlichen Skandale über Gammelfleisch und Co nicht totgeschwiegen werden wegen diversen "Gefallen" der Unionsführung an "Parteibrüder"?
> 
> *Alles ein korrupter verlogener Haufen*.


…





			
				Ra-Tiel am 23.02.2007 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lach mich scheckig. Das will ne Internetsicherheitsfirma sein? Die so ne krüpplige Webpräsenz haben die *nicht mal mit Opera richtig funktioniert*?
> 
> Bwuahahaha... *rofl*
> 
> *Das sind FachIdioten und sonst gar nix*.


…





			
				Ra-Tiel am 23.02.2007 05:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Selbiges gilt natürlich auch für die Vertreter des verblödenden bildenden Nachrichtengewerbes aus Zeitung und Fernsehen. Anders ausgedrückt: etwas worauf unsere tollen deutschen Politiker höchst allergisch zu sein scheinen, wenn man sich mal diverse Plenarsitzungen anschaut. *Das ist sinnloses Geblubber par exellance*.


…





			
				Ra-Tiel am 23.02.2007 05:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Also _das_ hab ich mich auch schon immer gefragt. Was uns wieder zum Thema "vorsätzlich falsche Berichterstattung und propagandistische Meinungsmache" bringt.


…





			
				Ra-Tiel am 22.02.2007 22:50 schrieb:
			
		

> In meinen Augen schon. Wer etwas so trivialem so dermaßen tief in die Hetzerkiste greift, dem trauch ich auch gezielte Fehlinformationen und Lügen bei den wirklich wichtigen Themen zu.


…





			
				Ra-Tiel am 22.02.2007 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Falsch. Es handelt sich um ein Magazin einer Öffentlich-Rechtlichen Sendeanstalt. Wenn man schon monatlich Millionen GEZ-Gebühren einstreicht mit dem Vorwand "um unabhängige, neutrale, und seriöse Berichterstattung zu ermöglichen" dann sollte die sich *auch verflucht nochmal daran halten und nicht so eine billige, meinungsmachende, quotenschleimende Scheiße verzapfen für die jeder Journalismusstudent von seinem Prof ausgepeitscht werden würde!  *


…





			
				Ra-Tiel am 22.02.2007 22:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Na, immer noch so überzeugt von der ÖR Berichterstattung Volksverhetzung?


…





			
				Ra-Tiel am 22.02.2007 21:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 22.02.2007 21:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


…





			
				Ra-Tiel am 22.02.2007 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd sogar soweit gehen und sagen dass der Poll 50.1% zu 49.9% für ein Verbot ausfällt und die ARD von einem "eindeutigen" und "glasklaren" Ergebnis sprechen würde.
> 
> *Kommt mir von unserer Kanzlerin ja irgendwie bekannt vor.*



Wie man sieht kam von deiner Seite zum Thema stets nur Bash, Bash, Bash, Bash, Panikmache, Bash, Aktionismus, Bash, Bash. Von allen Kommentaren zum Thema (habe den gesamten Thread noch einmal durchgelesen), waren deine die wohl unsachlichsten, und fast schon pervers hetzerisch formuliert. Keine Differenzierung, keine Eingeständnisse, nur pure Hetze gegen dein eigenes, privates Feindbild: Politik / Medien. Eine extreme Pauschalisierung war das, nicht mehr. 

Du hast von Anfang an nicht den Ansatz einer sachlichen Diskussionsgrundlage gezeigt, unterstellst mir aber, dass ich die Sachlichkeit “ignorieren” würde, weil ich dich angegriffen hätte. Nun gut, interessant ist dein Blickwinkel sicherlich, wenn auch in meinen Augen schlichtweg absurd.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Boesor (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				moskitoo am 25.02.2007 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 25.02.2007 19:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich verteidige nicht den Beitrag sondern sage nur was dieser eine Satz aussagt und was er vor allem nicht aussagt.
Findest du es sachlich einfach alles zu verteufeln nur weil einem der bericht als ganzes nicht gefällt?


----------



## MrTobsen (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

wenn es nicht um meinungsmache ging erklärt mir bitte warum, aussenstehende die ich über den beitrag befragt habe, so entsetzt waren als ich sagte ich spiele auch so etwas, noch zu allem übel haben sie mich gefragt ob ich sowas toll finde nazi zu spielen.....HAAAALLLLOOOOOHHOO ich bin doch kein Nazi ich verachte solche menschen.


----------



## Boesor (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				MrTobsen am 25.02.2007 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verteidige nicht den Beitrag sondern sage nur was dieser eine Satz aussagt und was er vor allem nicht aussagt.
> Findest du es sachlich einfach alles zu verteufeln nur weil einem der bericht als ganzes nicht gefällt?



wenn es nicht um meinungsmache ging erklärt mir bitte warum, aussenstehende die ich über den beitrag befragt habe, so entsetzt waren als ich sagte ich spiele auch so etwas, noch zu allem übel haben sie mich gefragt ob ich sowas toll finde nazi zu spielen.....HAAAALLLLOOOOOHHOO ich bin doch kein Nazi ich verachte solche menschen. [/quote]

Da ich diese Aussenstehende nicht kenne wird es schwer dir das zu erklären.
Ich sag mal so, kommt auch immer darauf an was man verstehen will.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				MrTobsen am 25.02.2007 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn es nicht um meinungsmache ging erklärt mir bitte warum, aussenstehende die ich über den beitrag befragt habe, so entsetzt waren als ich sagte ich spiele auch so etwas, noch zu allem übel haben sie mich gefragt ob ich sowas toll finde nazi zu spielen.....HAAAALLLLOOOOOHHOO ich bin doch kein Nazi ich verachte solche menschen.



scheinbar hast du noch nciht mal die frage der "außenstehenden" gerafft... die haben - wenn man deine wortwahl als grundlage nimmt - mit keiner silbe gesagt, dass du ein nazi BIST, sondern nur gefragt, was dir spaß daran bereitet, einen zu SPIELEN...   

viele leute fragen sich, was überhaupt spaß daran macht, krieg zu "spielen". und wenn man dann auch noch hört, dass man einen nazi spielen kann, dann ist es IMHO völlig menschlich, dass man verwundert fragt, warum du das machst. die kennen diese spiele ja nicht, d.h. die haben nur das bild "tobsen sizt allein vorm PC und spilt nen nazi im WK 2"  ist doch klar, dass die dich dann fragen... 

dann ist es an dir, zu erklären, dass es nur eine art virtuelles räuber und gendarm geschicklichkeitsspiel ist, und jeder ist auch mal der räuber (also der "nazi" ) - es geht aber nict darum, nazis (oder amis) toll zu finden...


----------



## outoforder (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

"Schüler, Väter, Nazis."

Nazis fällt eindeutig aus der Reihe und gibt einem so eine Richtung vor. Schüler und Väter kann man ganz allgemein bewerten, aber Nazis nicht, zumindest nicht in unserer Gesellschaft. Man hätte z.B. sagen können Schüler, Väter, Sportler. Aber Nazis haben in einer solchen Aufzählung einfach nichts zu suchen! Wollte man Nazis, ohne dieses Unterschieben irgendwie in den Beitrag einbringen so müsste man dies gesondert und in einem anderen Zusammenhang tun. Der Begriff Nazis ist auf einer andern Ebene anzusiedeln. Er passt nicht ins Bild. Eine derartige Aufzählung ist bezüglich der Ausdrucksweise einfach minderwertig. Da kann grammatisch gesehen noch so sehr alles stimmen. Es bleibt eine minderwertige Darstellung!

Das sind die Feinheiten der deutschen Sprache. Bedeutungsinhalte werden nicht nur durch die Grammatik rüber gebracht sondern auch durch den Kontext 

Doch das wissen ganz bestimmt auch unsere Herren von der ARD!


----------



## MrTobsen (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Herbboy am 25.02.2007 20:28 schrieb:
			
		

> MrTobsen am 25.02.2007 20:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn dann hätten sie sagen müssen ,, Dieses Spiel würd von allen gruppen gespielt.
die art wie sie mich fragten war erschreckend, und überleg mal was für ein bild resultiert daraus ----> zu spielst einen Nazi also wirst du wohl etwas ander rechten szene finden sonst würdest du es ja nicht spielen. Ergo könntest du irgend wann mal ein Nazi werden wenn du es nicht schon bist. Auch wenn sie nicht gefragt haben ob ich einer bin ist troztdem ein gewisses Bild entstanden....und da kann noch alles stimmen nur weil man etwas nicht direkt sagt heist es noch lange nicht das das dadurch nicht eine gewisse meinung entsteht.


----------



## Somian (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				ananas45 am 25.02.2007 19:29 schrieb:
			
		

> "Es könnte im Prinzip jeder, wenn auch illegal, aus dem Internet rassistische Modifikationen für das Spiel herunterladen" war ein Argument.
> Es könnte auch im Prinzip jeder im reelen Leben illegal leute ausrauben, töten etc. Ist das jetzt ein Grund die Menschheit zu verbieten?
> Frauen missbrauchen regelmäßig Nudelholz als Waffe, soll man jetzt Nudelhölzer verbieten? [...]



Wir müssen Paint Indizieren, weil man damit Hakenkreuze malen kann, und jeder, der ein Hakenkreuz sieht, automatisch auf den Gedanken kommt, Massenmord zu begehen 

und @Nazi: die ganzen Wehrmachts-Soldaten an der Front waren bestimmt auch  nicht alle nazis, ihnen blieb aber nichts anderes übrig. Es ist aber interresant, sich in einen hineinzuversetzen. Das mag ich eignetlich auch an Call of Duty nicht, was aber kein Grund ist, es zu verbieten. Es geht nicht darum, heil wieder nach Hause zu kommen, sondern zu Ballern, was das Zeug hält. Was dieser Gedankengang soll "bewohner des dritten reiches=Nazis" verstehe ich nicht. Da ja auch jemand kommen "Israel greift Hisbollah an->Darunter leidet auch die Bevökerung vom Libanon->Massenmord->viele Juden in Israel->Juden=Massenmörder?"


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				MrTobsen am 25.02.2007 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> die art wie sie mich fragten war erschreckend, und überleg mal was für ein bild resultiert daraus ----> zu spielst einen Nazi also wirst du wohl etwas ander rechten szene finden sonst würdest du es ja nicht spielen


 das ist IMHO aber verständlich und hat nix mit irgendwelchen berichten oder so zu tun.

wenn ich von games im bezug auf "welche themen werden dort behandelt" null ahnung hätte, dann würd ich mich auch erschrecken, wenn mir einer erzählt, er sei zB in einem wehrmachts-clan eines WK2-spiels, in dem er in einem team dann gegen amerikaner und engländer kämpft.... da würd ich auch denken "warum spielt er freiwillig einen nazi...? und ist das ein insidergame für wehrmachtsanhänger? " 

man versteht das halt erst, wenn man selber spielt und eine gewisse übersicht über die spieleszene hat. und selbst da kenn ich auch leute, die sich strikt weigern würden, nen deutschen im WK2 zu spielen.


ich kenn auch leute, die einfach wegen der historischen korrektheit hakenkreuze auf plastik-modellen von alten flugzeugen, panzern usw. haben wollen, die sie zusammenbauen. die symbole sind nämlich auch auf modellen verboten. diese leute sind alles andere als rechts. aber wieder andere leute denken "wenn dem das SO wichtig ist, dann ist der doch bestimmt rechts...."   



so ist das halt. wenn du jetzt zB ein satan-rollenspiel spielst und drüber erzählst, dann werden andere leute angst habe, du seist satanist. oder wenn du freudig erregt von einem arcade-rennspiel sprichst, du seist auch im normalen leben ein raser... usw


----------



## Ra-Tiel (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 25.02.2007 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> “Ich hab’ da mal was vorbereitet…”


Weißt du, ich finde es wirklich erstaunlich, dass ausgerechnet *du* - der _mir_ vorwirft unsachlich zu sein und "permanent eure Argumente" zu ignorieren - nun selbst über sämtliche meiner Punkte hinweggehst und soviel Zeit und Energie aufwendest um mich hier öffentlich anzugreifen. 



			
				Ra-Tiel am 23.02.2007 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lach mich scheckig. Das will ne Internetsicherheitsfirma sein? Die so ne krüpplige Webpräsenz haben die *nicht mal mit Opera richtig funktioniert*?
> 
> Bwuahahaha... *rofl*
> 
> *Das sind FachIdioten und sonst gar nix*.


Ja, was ist daran falsch? Eine IT-Sicherheitsfirma deren Seite sich nicht mit dem wohl mit Abstand sichersten Browser korrekt darstellen lässt? Was sagt uns das über diese Firma aus? Würdest du zu einem Steuerberater gehen, der gerade ne Untersuchung wegen "wiederholten Unregelmäßigkeiten" am Laufen hat? Ich denke doch nein.

Meine Wortwahl war drastisch. Aber gerade wenn es um "Sicherheit" und "Internet" geht, tun sich oft diverse Firmen auf die mit unseriösen Praktiken versuchen ihre mehr oder minder zuverlässigen Programme an den Mann zu bringen. Und wenn es schon bei so Sachen wie dem Webauftritt anfängt, zweifle ich doch stark an der Qualität der Software und der Qualifikation der Mitarbeiter.



			
				Ra-Tiel am 23.02.2007 05:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Selbiges gilt natürlich auch für die Vertreter des verblödenden bildenden Nachrichtengewerbes aus Zeitung und Fernsehen. Anders ausgedrückt: etwas worauf unsere tollen deutschen Politiker höchst allergisch zu sein scheinen, wenn man sich mal diverse Plenarsitzungen anschaut. *Das ist sinnloses Geblubber par exellance*.


Willst du etwa abstreiten dass viele der "Diskussionen" nicht sinnfrei und überflüssig sind?



			
				Ra-Tiel am 23.02.2007 05:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Also _das_ hab ich mich auch schon immer gefragt. Was uns wieder zum Thema "vorsätzlich falsche Berichterstattung und propagandistische Meinungsmache" bringt.


Und wie würdest du die "Aussagen" von Stoiber, Beckstein, Schünemann, Frontal21, Panorama, und Bild sonst nennen? Sachlich? 



			
				Ra-Tiel am 22.02.2007 22:50 schrieb:
			
		

> In meinen Augen schon. Wer etwas so trivialem so dermaßen tief in die Hetzerkiste greift, dem trauch ich auch gezielte Fehlinformationen und Lügen bei den wirklich wichtigen Themen zu.


"Wer einmal lügt dem glaubt man nicht und wenn er doch die Wahrheit spricht." Oder so ähnlich. Kannst du dich mit 100% reinem Gewissen auf die Berichterstattung der ÖR Medien verlassen, wo du jetzt den _Beweis_ für zumindest fahrlässig ungenaue und fehlerhafte Recherchen hast?



			
				Ra-Tiel am 22.02.2007 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Falsch. Es handelt sich um ein Magazin einer Öffentlich-Rechtlichen Sendeanstalt. Wenn man schon monatlich Millionen GEZ-Gebühren einstreicht mit dem Vorwand "um unabhängige, neutrale, und seriöse Berichterstattung zu ermöglichen" dann sollte die sich *auch verflucht nochmal daran halten und nicht so eine billige, meinungsmachende, quotenschleimende Scheiße verzapfen für die jeder Journalismusstudent von seinem Prof ausgepeitscht werden würde!  *


Also bist du der Ansicht dass der Bericht ein sauber recherchiertes, wertneutrales, und nicht auf Quote zielendes Musterbeispiel seriösen Journalismuses war? Gut zu wissen. 



			
				Ra-Tiel am 22.02.2007 21:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 22.02.2007 21:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du weißt schon wie die Aussage "Das ist doch .... bis Z" gemeint war? Oder tust du jetzt nur so dumm? Dass sich das gegen die Einseitigkeit der Berichterstattung und Argumentation gegen Spiele aber nicht gegen Filme, Bücher, Comics, Musik, usw richtet ist doch wohl eindeutig.



			
				Ra-Tiel am 22.02.2007 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd sogar soweit gehen und sagen dass der Poll 50.1% zu 49.9% für ein Verbot ausfällt und die ARD von einem "eindeutigen" und "glasklaren" Ergebnis sprechen würde.
> 
> *Kommt mir von unserer Kanzlerin ja irgendwie bekannt vor.*


Merkels Aussage
Wahlergebnisse
Bei CDU+CSU=35.2% vs 34.2%=SPD von "eindeutig" und "klarem Auftrag" zu sprechen....


----------



## moskitoo (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 25.02.2007 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> moskitoo am 25.02.2007 20:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1. Ich verteufel gar nichts?!

2. Das Wort Nazi ist schon unsachlich

3. Was da gesendet wurde ist kein Bericht

4. Wenn du das nicht verstehen willst dann eben nicht.


----------



## TBrain (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				SYSTEM am 25.02.2007 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Ich hab mir jetzt mal den Panorama-Beitrag angesehen und muss sagen, dass man darin meiner Meinung nach nichts finden kann wogegen man tatsächlich rechtlich vorgehen könnte (zumindest nicht von Seiten der Spieler). Man sollte nicht vergessen, dass die Sender Experten haben, die jeden Beitrag vorher begutachten, ob die darin getätigten Aussagen bzw die Art der Berichterstattung rechtliche Konsequenzen haben könnte.

Ab und zu kommt es aber dennoch zu fragwürdigen Fällen, die dann auch schon erfolgreich gerichtlich begutachtet wurden. Dennoch: so ein Verfahren dauert sehr lange (selbst wenn die Sache eindeutig ist) und das Ergebnis ist oft geradezu lächerlich. z.B. eine Richtigstellung, die dann Wahrscheinlich in dem Tonfall vorgetragen wird die die Moderatorin am Ende des Beitrages drauf hatte.

Vom Presserat kann man in der Richtung nicht viel erwarten. Die Sprechen im günstigsten Fall eine Rüge aus, die aber ohne weitere Konsequenzen bleibt. Das ist der ARD ganz sicher egal.

Aber ich finde es allgemein schon gut, dass hier jemand Engagement zeigt. Auch wenn en wahrscheinlich keinen großen Erfolg haben wird.


----------



## STF (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Achja, ich voher einen falschen Link gepostet bzw. einen vergessen.
Daher ein Nachtrag...

Mitglieder des Rundfunkrates beim NDR:
http://www1.ndr.de/ndr_pages_std/0,2570,OID1069904_REF_SPC1072860,00.html
Ich denke mal dass das  dann auch die Ansprechpartner wären. 

Aufgaben des Runfunkrates:
http://www1.ndr.de/ndr_pages_std/0,2570,OID1101130_REF_SPC1072860,00.html

Wie gesagt, wenn ich falsch liege bitte verbessern.


----------



## OLYODA (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				STF am 25.02.2007 21:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Achja, ich voher einen falschen Link gepostet bzw. einen vergessen.
> Daher ein Nachtrag...
> 
> Mitglieder des Rundfunkrates beim NDR:
> ...




Wir haben zwischenzeitlich einen Brief an den Vorsitzenden des Rundfunkrates NDR forumliert und den vorerst unter den Brief an die ARD eingefügt. Auf jeden Fall danke für den Hinweis.

---

Außerdem finde ich es gut, daß weiterhin so viel diskutiert wird und viele Meinungen aufeinanderprallen. Aber bitte, Leute - nicht persönlich werden. Das bringt niemandem etwas außer Frust.


----------



## Shadow0815-2 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 25.02.2007 17:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ra-Tiel am 25.02.2007 17:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jaschon. Aber warum Nazis?

Warum nicht:
Familienväter, Schüler, Kinderschänder und Satanisten!" ?

Siehste! Durch dieses provokative Wort soll das Denken der Rentner und Bild-Leser eben implikativ in eine bestimmte Richtung gelenkt werden...


----------



## xotoxic242 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBrain am 25.02.2007 21:13 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 25.02.2007 16:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Problem hier in Deutschland ist das man sich viel zu viel gefallen läßt.Das ist mit dieser Sache so und das ist noch viel gravierender wenn es um andere Fälle geht.Beispielsweise bei Hartz 4 Reportagen wird ebenfalls auf dieselbe Art und weise gefährliche Volkshetze betrieben.Gesellschaftsschichten werden gegeneinander aufgehetzt damit der Keim einer evtl. Einheit gegen das System in den Grundpfeiler schon erstickt wird.
Das Engagement bei diesem Thema wäre auch bei anderen Probleme unseres Landes sehr wünschenswert.

ONTOPIC: Sehr gut  und sachlich formuliert.trifft voll auf meine Zustimmung.
Danke, CoD Infobase!


----------



## STF (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				OLYODA am 25.02.2007 21:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber bitte, Leute - nicht persönlich werden. Das bringt niemandem etwas außer Frust.



Genau meine Meinung...


----------



## Spider1009 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Shadow0815-2 am 25.02.2007 21:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 25.02.2007 17:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entschuldigung Boesor, aber ich bin da nicht deiner Meinung. Mit einer Aufzählung kann man schon eine Kategoriesierung vornehmen. Wenn ich zum Beispiel sage: " Wir wollen diese Wohnung keinen ehemaligen Verbrechern und Ego Shooter Spielern vermieten!" stellt man diese Personen auf eine gewisse Stufe. Mit dem zitierten Ausspruch wurde eine gewisse Kategorisierung vorgenommen. Alle diese Personen spielen diese Spiele und das schlechteste Ansehen färbt auf die anderen quasi automatisch ab. Aber ich bin für Gegenargumente und -beispiele gerne offen.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				moskitoo am 25.02.2007 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 25.02.2007 19:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eben.. Nazi ist eindeutig ein Signalwort und sticht doch deutlich hervor aus dieser Reihe und dient zur Verunglimpfung der COD-Gemeinde und auch generell der PC-Spieler.

Wenn die wirklich kritisieren wollten (ich schätze, das sollte auch Sinn und Zweck des Beitrags sein), dass jeder problemlos an solche Games kommt hätten die auch sagen können "Nicht nur Erwachsene Frauen und Männer sondern sogar Kinder spielen derartige Spiele."
Das ganze klingt zum einen nicht so abwertend, wirft zudem die Aufmerksamkeit der Zuschauer auf die eigentliche Problematik, dass Kinder an sowas rankommen, und außerdem hätte das die Seriösität gewart.


----------



## Simon92 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ich behaupte, es soll nur verdeutlichen, dass man in allen möglichen Gruppierungen und gesellschaflichten "Stufen" Leute finden kann, die dieses 'Teufelszeug' spielen.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Spider1009 am 25.02.2007 21:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Entschuldigung Boesor, aber ich bin da nicht deiner Meinung. Mit einer Aufzählung kann man schon eine Kategoriesierung vornehmen. Wenn ich zum Beispiel sage: " Wir wollen diese Wohnung keinen ehemaligen Verbrechern und Ego Shooter Spielern vermieten!" stellt man diese Personen auf eine gewisse Stufe.


 und jeder halbswegs intelligente mensch merkt, dass das unsinn ist...  selbst wenn man mit einem satz "schüler, familienväter  und nazis" versuchen würde, die auf eine stufe zu stellen: da ist ja wohl jedem klar, dass nicht ein großteil der bevölkerung (nämlich schüler und väter) nazis oder ähnlich "schlimm" sein können... 

IMHO wollte damit - wie schon oeben auch mal erwähnt - nur ausgedrückt werden, dass neben harmlosen ganz normalen menschen (wenn man von schülern und famiienvätern spricht, dann denkt jeder an harmlose jugendliche und beruftätige männer mit kleinen kindern, im gegensatz zB zu einer auflistung  zB "halbstarke und männer" ) in den gleichen spielen auch nazis vertreten sind, dass also die hramlosen menschen mit nazis in kontakt kommen können, die "szene" also gewisse "gefahren" bergen kann - nicht aber, dass alle in der szene "auf einer stufe" sind. und das bei einem spiel wie zB CoD relativ gesehen eher auch nazis dabei sind als zB bei UT liegt im grunde auf der hand, eben wegen des szenarios des spiels.


trotzdem erweckt der bericht insgesamt ein bild eines "blutrünstigen" spielmarktes, was unsinn ist.


----------



## Boesor (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Spider1009 am 25.02.2007 21:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Entschuldigung Boesor, aber ich bin da nicht deiner Meinung. Mit einer Aufzählung kann man schon eine Kategoriesierung vornehmen. Wenn ich zum Beispiel sage: " Wir wollen diese Wohnung keinen ehemaligen Verbrechern und Ego Shooter Spielern vermieten!" stellt man diese Personen auf eine gewisse Stufe. Mit dem zitierten Ausspruch wurde eine gewisse Kategorisierung vorgenommen. Alle diese Personen spielen diese Spiele und das schlechteste Ansehen färbt auf die anderen quasi automatisch ab. Aber ich bin für Gegenargumente und -beispiele gerne offen.



Wiue bereits erwähnt, vielleicht ist die Anzahl an "Nazis" welche dieses Spiel spielen siknifikant hoch.
Ich könnte es mir schon vorstellen.


----------



## DopeJam (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Das heisst jetzt dass man milionen von menschen etwas verbietet nur weil ein Wahnsiniger das selbe Spielt. Hmm ich wette das mehr als 60% amokkleufer ARD und ZDF ab und zu gucken.


----------



## Occulator (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

http://daserste.ndr.de/panorama/archiv/2007/t_cid-3710940_mid-3718402_typ-mshigh_loc-int.html
Der Beitrag als Video!

Am besten ist der Politiker gegen Schluss mit "Wenn man sogar in der Spielanleitng dazu aufgefordert wird Menschen zu quälen - und dann kriegt man mehr Punkte! - bevor man dann mit der Kettensäge den Kopf absägt, dann ist das etwas, was ich nicht verstehen kann warumm soetwas dann überhaupt hergestellt wird"

geil ist aber auch (bezogen auf den GTA SA HotCoffe-mod) "wer möglichst viele Frauen vergewaltigt - gewinnt"

LoL


----------



## outoforder (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Herbboy am 25.02.2007 22:14 schrieb:
			
		

> IMHO wollte damit - wie schon oeben auch mal erwähnt - nur ausgedrückt werden, dass neben harmlosen ganz normalen menschen (wenn man von schülern und famiienvätern spricht, dann denkt jeder an harmlose jugendliche und beruftätige männer mit kleinen kindern, im gegensatz zB zu einer auflistung  zB "halbstarke und männer" ) in den gleichen spielen auch nazis vertreten sind, dass also die hramlosen menschen mit nazis in kontakt kommen können, die "szene" also gewisse "gefahren" bergen kann - nicht aber, dass alle in der szene "auf einer stufe" sind.



Das ist keine Korrekte Aufzählung! Die Nennung der Nazis fällt in diesem Kontext voll aus dem Rahmen! Und jedes hinweißen, darauf, dass selbst Nazis diese Spiele zocken hätte eine genauere Darstellung verlangt.

Dieser schlechte Schreibstiel zieht sich außerdem durch den gesamten Bericht, wie z.B. die folgende Formulierung zeigt. „Und was es nicht an der Ladentheke zu kaufen gibt holen sich selbst Kinder problemlos aus dem Internet.“
Es klingt so als ob sich jedes Kind pornografischen Scheiß aus dem Internet zieht (und Schuld daran sind eben diese bösen auf dem Markt erhältlichen „Killerspiele“). In der Alltagssprache kann man das vielleicht so ausdrücken, aber nicht in einem solchen Bericht. Es müsste korrekterweise heißen: „Und was es nicht an der Ladentheke zu kaufen gibt können sich selbst Kinder problemlos aus dem Internet holen.“ Für was haben wir sonst Begriffe wie „können“, „dürfen“, „müssen“ usw.

Also ich weiß ja nicht ob mein Deutsch womöglich  nicht zum Besten gehört, aber ich finde die Satzkonstrukte des Berichts durchgehend minderwertig und manipulierend.




			
				Herbboy am 25.02.2007 22:14 schrieb:
			
		

> und jeder halbswegs intelligente mensch merkt, dass das unsinn ist...  selbst wenn man mit einem satz "schüler, familienväter  und nazis" versuchen würde, die auf eine stufe zu stellen: da ist ja wohl jedem klar, dass nicht ein großteil der bevölkerung (nämlich schüler und väter) nazis oder ähnlich "schlimm" sein können...



Aber der Bericht will einem über derartige Formulierungen permanent das Gefühl vermitteln das die Spiele Schuld des Übels sind.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Occulator am 25.02.2007 22:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Am besten ist der Politiker gegen Schluss mit "Wenn man sogar in der Spielanleitng dazu aufgefordert wird Menschen zu quälen - und dann kriegt man mehr Punkte! - bevor man dann mit der Kettensäge den Kopf absägt, dann ist das etwas, was ich nicht verstehen kann warumm soetwas dann überhaupt hergestellt wird"


 da hat er ja auch recht. nur handelt es sich dabei mit sicherheit nicht um irgendein hier in D normal erhältliches spiel... 





> geil ist aber auch (bezogen auf den GTA SA HotCoffe-mod) "wer möglichst viele Frauen vergewaltigt - gewinnt"


 wie schon gesagt: wer das spiel ERkennt, der weiß auch, dass das unsinn ist. alle anderen sehen da nur irgendeine spielszene eines ihnen unbekannten games und denken sich "aha, es gibt also irgendein ein spiel, in dem das so ist..." => es wird ja zu den bildern kein titel im bericht namentlich genannt...




*@outoforder *



			
				outoforder am 25.02.2007 22:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber der Bericht will einem über derartige Formulierungen permanent das Gefühl vermitteln das die Spiele Schuld des Übels sind.


 ja, das ist korrekt, aber zu behaupten, der bericht stelle schüler und väter mit nazis auf eine stufe ist schlichtweg unfug...


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Herbboy am 25.02.2007 22:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Occulator am 25.02.2007 22:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was ich mich jetzt langsam generell Frage:
Woher will man wissen, dass überhaupt Nazis solche Spiele spielen? Hat man das wieder mal einfach so in den Raum geworfen wie das ganze Gerede mit den Vergewaltigungen?
Ich denke nicht, dass die mal eben ne Umfrage gemacht haben à la "Sind sie ein Nazi und spielen sie WW2 Shooter?"
WOHER BITTESCHÖN haben die das mit den Nazis hm? Haben die BEWEISE, dass es wirklich Nazis gibt, die ihre Zeit vorm PC mit solchen Games verbringen? Sicherlich, man KÖNNTE es sich vorstellen. Aber ansonsten ist dieser Satz ebenso sachlich ununtermauert wie das mit dem (sinngemäß) "Wer die meisten Frauen vergewaltigt gewinnt.".

Daraus lässt sich die Intention ableiten, dass man wirklich alle COD-Spieler in das braune Millieu abschieben will.


----------



## Boesor (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				GR-Thunderstorm am 25.02.2007 23:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich mich jetzt langsam generell Frage:
> Woher will man wissen, dass überhaupt Nazis solche Spiele spielen? Hat man das wieder mal einfach so in den Raum geworfen wie das ganze Gerede mit den Vergewaltigungen?
> Ich denke nicht, dass die mal eben ne Umfrage gemacht haben à la "Sind sie ein Nazi und spielen sie WW2 Shooter?"
> WOHER BITTESCHÖN haben die das mit den Nazis hm? Haben die BEWEISE, dass es wirklich Nazis gibt, die ihre Zeit vorm PC mit solchen Games verbringen? Sicherlich, man KÖNNTE es sich vorstellen. Aber ansonsten ist dieser Satz ebenso sachlich ununtermauert wie das mit dem (sinngemäß) "Wer die meisten Frauen vergewaltigt gewinnt.".
> ...



Ah, alles klar, du weisst nicht ob es da Erkenntnisse gibt, glaubst es aber nicht und Zack ist es nicht so?
Man Man man hauptsache man geht erstmal davon aus das alles falsch ist was einem nicht passt.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 25.02.2007 23:17 schrieb:
			
		

> GR-Thunderstorm am 25.02.2007 23:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kann mich nicht errinnern, dass der "stets sachliche" Sender ARD gesagt hätte: "nach Erkenntnissen spielen sogar Nazis usw...".
Man wirft es einfach plump in den Raum mit einem ironischen Unterton der nur vom Schlusssatz übertroffen wird... "Na dann..."


----------



## Boesor (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				GR-Thunderstorm am 25.02.2007 23:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mich nicht errinnern, dass der "stets sachliche" Sender ARD gesagt hätte: "nach Erkenntnissen spielen sogar Nazis usw...".
> Man wirft es einfach plump in den Raum mit einem ironischen Unterton der nur vom Schlusssatz übertroffen wird... "Na dann..."



AHHHHHHHHHH (Tschuldigung) Es reicht doch auch die Formulierung Schüler Väter Nazis.
Oder ist es für dich nur sachlich wenn noch ein "Erkenntnisse" davo gesetzt wird?
Die lachen sich doch kaputt wie hier über so einen Quatsch diskutiiert wird!


----------



## fredfreak (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 25.02.2007 23:17 schrieb:
			
		

> GR-Thunderstorm am 25.02.2007 23:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und du hast auch keinen beweis,dafür,dass mehr nazis dieses Spiel spielen,als andere Spiele.


----------



## outoforder (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Herbboy am 25.02.2007 22:53 schrieb:
			
		

> *@outoforder *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich Dinge Aufzähle und in einem Zug nenne, dann sollten diese in einem gemeinsamen Kontext stehen. Das ist hier nicht der Fall. Will man eine neue Sache hinzuziehen so muss man dies korrekterweise auch neu und gesondert einleiten, da sonst eben die Gefahr einer Vermischung von Dingen besteht die so nichts miteinander zu tun haben. Dies fördert zum einen ungewollte Missverständnisse, zum anderen öffnet es das Tor zur Manipulation.

Jetzt sucht euch aus, ob die Macher einfach nur keinen Schreibstyle haben oder ob sie gerne Macht besitzen.

Ich bin raus. gute nacht


----------



## Boesor (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				fredfreak am 25.02.2007 23:24 schrieb:
			
		

> und du hast auch keinen beweis,dafür,dass mehr nazis dieses Spiel spielen,als andere Spiele.



Wurde nicht im Bericht dieser Herr erwähnt der die Szene beobachtet? Könnte es nicht sein das er Erkenntnisse darüber gewonnen hat?
Möglicherweise spricht er die Wahrheit, auch wenn er mit seiner Firma daran verdienen würde?
Undenkbar?
Für viele vermutlich undenkbar, geht ja wieder dem Lieblingshobby an den Kragen.


----------



## OLYODA (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 25.02.2007 23:29 schrieb:
			
		

> fredfreak am 25.02.2007 23:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darf ich mal fragen, ob Du die Aufzählungen an den Presserat gelesen hast? Ich frage das nur aus Interesse und weil ich nun ein paar Dinge aus diesem Brief hier wiederholen werde.

Dieser "Experte" - und ich setze ihn absichtlich in Anführungszeichen - beschreibt das Spiel als "kriegsverherrlichend, es treffen wieder die "Krauts" und die "Tommies" aufeinander" - im Bezug auf die Online-Gamer.

Selbst im US-Original ist definitv NICHT die Rede von "Tommies" und "Krauts" - es ist von den "Achsenmächten" und den "Alliierten" die Rede, und zwar audiovisuell - das bedeutet der Ton gibt es wieder und es erscheint als Texteinblendung auf dem Bildschirm. Im Hinblick auf eure Debatte hier über die Wortwahl würde ich einfach mal drüber nachdenken, inwiefern das ebenfalls eine bestimmte Blickrichtung impliziert...

Er redet von Modifikationen, die es erlauben, Hakenkreuze und SS-Runen in das Spiel in Form von Uniformen etc. einzubauen - und zeigt dann so "fachmännisch" eine AMERIKANISCHE MOD-Seite, die auch noch das Spiel Medal of Honor betrifft. Ich bitte Dich - das ist eindeutig schlampige Recherche und Darstellung und ein erster Punkt der Unglaubwürdigkeit, wie gut er sich auskennt.

Ja, es gibt derartige MODs, keine Frage, streitet auch niemand ab.

Aber, 

Fakt Nr. 1:
Beim bestehenden Jugendschutzgesetz und wenn Eltern ihre Aufsichtspflicht nicht vernachlässigen und Händler endlich mal anfangen, nach dem Ausweis zu fragen, hat ein Jugendlicher unter 18 Jahren aufgrund der USK-Einstufung "Keine Jugendfreigabe nach § 14 JuSchG" gar keine Möglichkeit mit so einem MOD etwas anzufangen - da er eigentlich das Spiel gar nicht besitzen dürfte - wie ist er jedoch dran gekommen? Per Internet? Dann haben die Eltern schlichtweg gepennt. Per Händler? Dann hat der Händler gegen das Jugendschutzgesetz verstoßen, nicht ich, nicht Du, nicht der Nachbar und nicht mein Lieblings-Pizza-Lieferant - der Händler, der das Spiel verkauft hat ohne nachzuhaken "wie alt bist Du / sind Sie?...

Fakt Nr. 2:
Solche MODs sind NICHT grundsätzlicher Bestandteil des Spiels (wenn man es also gerade frisch gekauft hat), wie man durch diesen Bericht jedoch den Eindruck gewinnen könnte, wenn man, im Gegensatz zu uns allen hier, keine Ahnung davon hat (mal nebenbei die Frage: an welche Zielgruppe ist diese Art von politischem Magazin gerichtet?). Solche MODs werden NICHT vom Hersteller angeboten, sie kommen von Privatleuten - und meist auch noch von ausländischen Seiten, hauptsächlich amerikanischen (Bezug auf den "Experten" -> der hätte das wissen müssen und darauf hinweisen müssen, so sehe ich das zumindest).

Fakt Nr. 3:
Und das sage ich nun als Administrator einer seit zweieinhalb Jahren bestehenden Community-Seite mit fast 3000 registrierten Mitgliedern und ca. 2000 Besuchern pro Tag nur auf der Seite (also NICHT im Forum!), außerdem als Moderator einer anderen seit ich glaube nun fast 4 Jahren bestehenden Community-Seite - und damit decke ich glaube ich einen großen Teil der Community ab:

Ja, es gibt solche MODs - aber sie wird von den meisten Usern in unseren Foren abgelehnt, alleine schon weil sie gegen das Gesetz verstoßen. Und ich hab eher selten was mitbekommen, daß irgendjemand so etwas ja unbedingt haben muss.
Außerdem noch ein weiterer Hinweis auf die Nutzbarkeit: Meist kann man solche Modifikationen im Online-Spiel nur einsetzen, wenn sowohl Server als auch Client, also der böse Spieler, diesen MOD installiert haben. Wo wir wieder bei dem Punkt sind, daß die meisten User und somit also auch Server-Administratoren, so etwas ablehnen und nicht auf den Servern installiert haben.

Sehe ich das falsch oder ist das eine freiwillige Art der Selbstkontrolle?

Und auch hiervon wurde von dem "Experten" nicht ein Ton erwähnt und ich denke nicht, daß es nur daran liegt, wie dieser Bericht geschnitten wurde.

Also, ich für meinen Teil sehe hier genügend Argumente, die einen Zweifel an der Glaubwürdigkeit dieses "Experten" zulassen...

Und dann stelle ich mal eine weitere Frage auf die man früher oder später kommen muss, wenn es in Richtung Zensur geht (denn das müsste man ja dann machen, wenn man den Zugriff auf amerikanische etc. Seiten mit solchen Inhalten verhindern wollte):

Welches Land hat mit am lautesten gegen die Internet-Zensur in China protestiert? War das nicht auch Deutschland? 

Würde irgendjemand hier sich selbst das Ansurfen einer Seite, die verschiedene MODs und dann vielleicht auch noch solche MODs anbietet (denn die meisten Seiten bieten mehrere verschiedene Downloads an, aber auch das wissen wir alle hier) verbieten lassen wollen? Anders könnte man doch sonst grundsätzlich nicht verhindern, daß irgendwer an solche MODs kommt, oder seh nur ich das so?

Wer hier ist wirklich bereit, sich vorschreiben zu lassen, welche Seiten er besuchen darf und welche nicht?


----------



## TBrain (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				xotoxic242 am 25.02.2007 21:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem hier in Deutschland ist das man sich viel zu viel gefallen läßt.Das ist mit dieser Sache so und das ist noch viel gravierender wenn es um andere Fälle geht.Beispielsweise bei Hartz 4 Reportagen wird ebenfalls auf dieselbe Art und weise gefährliche Volkshetze betrieben.Gesellschaftsschichten werden gegeneinander aufgehetzt damit der Keim einer evtl. Einheit gegen das System in den Grundpfeiler schon erstickt wird.



lol - Verschwörung    

Sorry aber die TV-Berichterstattung fällt unter die freie Meinungsäußerung. Es besteht für niemandem ein Anspruch ständig im positiven Licht betrachtet zu werden. Und es liegt sicher nicht daran "weil man sich hier in Deutschland zu viel gefallen lässt" sondern weil die freie Meinungsäußerung in der Verfassung verankert ist.


----------



## oceano (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 25.02.2007 23:17 schrieb:
			
		

> GR-Thunderstorm am 25.02.2007 23:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Achso, du hälst es also für naheliegender, dass nachdem die x-te Lüge, die x-te Übertreibung und die x-te Manipulation (Sexszene aus HotCoffee-Mod + Song Rape Me)  in dem Bericht ausgesprochen wurde, man jede weitere Aussage, deren Wahrheitsgehalt man nicht so einfach und unmittelbar überprüfen kann, erstmal als richtig akzeptieren sollte....  





> Wurde nicht im Bericht dieser Herr erwähnt der die Szene beobachtet? Könnte es nicht sein das er Erkenntnisse darüber gewonnen hat?
> Möglicherweise spricht er die Wahrheit, auch wenn er mit seiner Firma daran verdienen würde?
> Undenkbar?



Erkenntnisse wie, dass das Ziel in GTA sei soviel Menschen auf möglichst brutale Art u. Weise zu ermorden und soviele Frauen wie möglich zu vergewaltigen?


----------



## Nordcore (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				TBrain am 26.02.2007 01:37 schrieb:
			
		

> xotoxic242 am 25.02.2007 21:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL in Deutschland haben wir nur ein Grundgesetz,
eine Verfassung gibt es nicht !!!
Ausserdem auch schon mal was von irreführender oder GEZIELTER desinformation gehört?? Man kann es auch als Hetze bezeichnen....


----------



## Sumpfling (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 25.02.2007 23:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Wurde nicht im Bericht dieser Herr erwähnt der die Szene beobachtet? Könnte es nicht sein das er Erkenntnisse darüber gewonnen hat?
> Möglicherweise spricht er die Wahrheit, auch wenn er mit seiner Firma daran verdienen würde?
> Undenkbar?
> Für viele vermutlich undenkbar, geht ja wieder dem Lieblingshobby an den Kragen.



Ich frag mich wie der die CoD-Szene beobachtet ?
Er behauptet ja, dass der 2. Weltkrieg dort verharmlost würde und man sich wieder als Tommys und Crowds beschimpft, dazu müsste er wohl aktiv auf einem Server herum rennen (aber wer weiß vielleicht nimmt er ja dieses schwere Opfer auf sich ein solch verwerfliches Spiel zu spielen natürlich nur zu Recherchezwecken). 
Sicher sind auf irgendwelchen, CoD-Servern irgendwann mal solche Worte gefallen, aber so wie der "Szenekenner" das formuliert klingt das so als wäre das Standard. Im Übrigen legt er auch keinerlei Beweise für die besondere Gefährlichkeit von WW2 Shooter vor er haut einfach nur den Satz raus.

Ich als Szenekenner (ja ich nenn mich jetzt auch mal einfach so   ) habe diverse WW2-Shooter (MoHAA, CoD, BF1942) über einen langen Zeitraumgespielt und muss sagen dort gibt es nicht mehr und nicht weniger rasistisch motiviertes Playerbashing wie z.B. WC3 oder CS/CSS. Was der "Experte" bloß leider vergessen hat zu erwähnen ist das Spieler die sich so aufführen, auch in der Szene nicht gern gesehn sind und häufig gekickt oder gar gebannt werden wenn Server-Admin grade online ist.

Tja so ist es halt nun steht es Aussage gegen Aussage für den einen Szenekenner steht sein Broterwerb auf dem Spiel für den anderen sein Hobby.


----------



## Exar-K (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Nordcore am 26.02.2007 02:58 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 26.02.2007 01:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unsere Verfassung ist das Grundgesetz.


----------



## dornado (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Irgendie geht der Link bei mir nicht.... aber ich bin sehr froh das jetzt mal was passiert, ich hoffe die haben Erfolg damit, sodass sich solche Sendungen es sich vielleicht mal vorher überlegen wie sie ihre Berichte machen!


----------



## German_Ripper (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				dornado am 26.02.2007 07:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendie geht der Link bei mir nicht.... aber ich bin sehr froh das jetzt mal was passiert, ich hoffe die haben Erfolg damit, sodass sich solche Sendungen es sich vielleicht mal vorher überlegen wie sie ihre Berichte machen!




So hier nochmal beide LINKs:

http://www.zeigteuch.de/page.php?49

http://www.zeigteuch.de/page.php?50

Und hier die überragende Dissskusionsleistung im Forum von Panorama:

http://daserste.ndr.de/de-forum/thread.jspa?threadID=62&start=0&tstart=1


----------



## luke8 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Exar-K am 26.02.2007 05:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Nordcore am 26.02.2007 02:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eX2tremiousU (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 25.02.2007 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Also bist du der Ansicht dass der Bericht ein sauber recherchiertes, wertneutrales, und nicht auf Quote zielendes Musterbeispiel seriösen Journalismuses war? Gut zu wissen.


Du verstehst es wirklich nicht, oder? So, noch einmal ganz kurz und prägnant formuliert: Du faselst andauernd von Sachlichkeit, kommentierst aber im Gegenzug alles mit beleidigenden Kommentaren (schlampig, Fachidioten), unterstellst Korruption, Paranoia, Manipulation, Mafia-Methoden, Propaganda und andere Nettigkeiten.

Es tut mir wirklich leid dir das sagen zu müssen, aber in einer sachlichen Diskussion hat solche Hetze leider nichts verloren. Diffamierende, einen unbegründeten Vorwurf unterstellende, Kommentare wie "die sind doch alle korrupt" disqualifizieren dich doch sofort. Dies ist Fakt und bekommt man sogar in der Realschule Klasse 10 beigebracht. Du faselst etwas von "Diskussionskultur" und einem "Diskussionsstil", finden lässt sich davon aber - natürlich - nichts. Einsehen willst du es auch nicht (wie schon Boesor sagte, du siehst nur das “Böse“, egal in welcher politischen Diskussion). Was soll man dazu noch großartig sagen? Außer vielleicht, dass nicht alles gut und böse ist, sondern man auch mal differenzieren muss. Was du hier in diesem Zusammenhang niemals getan hast.

Außerdem habe ich dich nicht “angegriffen”, sondern nur kritisiert. Wenn man Kritik als tatsächlichen Angriff wertet, dann kann ich da auch nicht mehr viel zu sagen. Zwischen tatsächlichem Angriff, und erklärter Kritik liegen doch wohl Welten.

Mehr sag ich dazu nicht mehr.

Regards, eX!


----------



## CeNedra89 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

*wütend*
da musste ich doch gleich mal meine meinung abgeben.

was denken die sich eigentlich?!?


----------



## Bonkic (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Nordcore am 26.02.2007 02:58 schrieb:
			
		

> LOL in Deutschland haben wir nur ein Grundgesetz,
> eine Verfassung gibt es nicht !!!



ach da hält sich mal wieder einer für besonders schlau (hab`ich das nicht kürzlich schon mal hier irgendwo lesen müssen ? ).

ich geb` dir einen tipp:
plapper nicht einfach hirnlos alles nach, was du mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt hast.


----------



## pilzbefall (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 26.02.2007 11:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ra-Tiel am 25.02.2007 20:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehr mutig von dir, dich in die Bresche zu schlagen für ein monatl. 6 Mrd. schweres Staatsfernsehen gegen jemanden, der sich aufregt über offenkundigen Mangel an journalistischer Seriösität. 

Ich empfehle dir die Nachdenkseiten im www. Da bekommt man schön fundierte Belege für scheinbar wildetste Verschwörungsphantasien.


----------



## pilzbefall (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 25.02.2007 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ra-Tiel am 25.02.2007 17:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das schöne an der modernen Propaganda ist ja, daß sie für Erbsenzähler (Leute, die nicht kontextbezogen wahrnehmen können) keine Anhaltspunkte für Propaganda liefert. In der Aufzählung fällt die Gruppe der Nazis offenkundig heraus. Die Aufzählung soll den Eindruck hinterlassen: Killerspiele werden AUCH von Nazis gespielt. Die anderen Elemente der Aufzählung sind quasi nur Dekoration, um den Anschein von sorgfältiger Recherche zu erwecken.


----------



## moskitoo (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 25.02.2007 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Spider1009 am 25.02.2007 21:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich war selbst lange Zeit in der Cod2-Szene aktiv. Habe dabei Schüler, Väter, Studenten, Polizisten, Betriebsleiter, Maler, [...] getroffen. Kann mich nicht erinnern jemals einen Rechten getroffen zu haben. Und wer HK oder  SS-Runen in der ESL verwendet wird gebannt (Demopflicht).


----------



## eX2tremiousU (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				pilzbefall am 26.02.2007 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> sehr mutig von dir, dich in die Bresche zu schlagen für ein monatl. 6 Mrd. schweres Staatsfernsehen gegen jemanden, der sich aufregt über offenkundigen Mangel an journalistischer Seriösität.
> 
> Ich empfehle dir die Nachdenkseiten im www. Da bekommt man schön fundierte Belege für scheinbar wildetste Verschwörungsphantasien.


OMFG OMFG OMFG! Mir hagelt echt gleich die Milch aus dem Euter! 
Ich springe für niemanden in die Bresche, ich mache nur darauf aufmerksam, dass man Sachen DIFFERENZIERT BELEUCHTEN sollte, und nicht alles pauschalisierend "niederbasht". Wenn die Medien schon nicht DIFFERENZIEREN können, dann sollte man dies doch zumindest von den "Opfern" (uns) erwarten. Oder willst du wirklich einen sachlichen Kontext führen, wenn beide Parteien so argumentieren:

"Argumentationsstruktur" Panorama: Gamer sind böse, Spiele total brutal.
"Argumentationsstruktur" Spieler: Panorama ist Propaganda, ÖR sind alle korrupt, alle Politiker sind doof. 

Hallo? Man meckert wegen "falscher und unsachlicher Berichterstattung", und viele von euch machen dabei genau den selben Scheiß, nur noch aggressiver und sich in der Rolle des Opfers suhlend. 

SO wird man NIEMALS Probleme SACHLICH beleuchten, oder gar LÖSUNGSWEGE finden können. 

Auf der anderen Seite aber mit Begriffen wie "Diskussionskultur" rumhantieren, dabei selber Punkte vermitteln, die kaum in der Ausführung propagandistischer und debiler sein könnten. DAS ist mein Standpunkt, KEINE Verteidigung von Panorama. Nur weil ich _nicht_ sage, dass die alle doof und keine Ahnung haben, und mich nicht an der Diskussion mit primitiven Schimpfwörtern und haltlosen Thesen beteilige bin ich also FÜR die...

Natürlich auch eine Art der Interpretation.

Regards, eX!


----------



## TBrain (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Nordcore am 26.02.2007 02:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem auch schon mal was von irreführender oder GEZIELTER desinformation gehört?? Man kann es auch als Hetze bezeichnen....



Gehört schon, und es gibt auch Gesetze dagegen. Nur, nicht jeder negative Furz ist gleich Hetze - die freie Meinungsäußerung hat Verfassungsrang und ist grundlegend erstmal vorrangig. Und ab wann etwas als Hetze augelegt wird ist immer Argumentationssache, die Grenze sind da fließend. Die Tendenz muss dabei aber immer erstmal zugunsten der freien Meinungsäußerung gehen.


----------



## Sword (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 25.02.2007 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Wiue bereits erwähnt, vielleicht ist die Anzahl an "Nazis" welche dieses Spiel spielen siknifikant hoch.
> Ich könnte es mir schon vorstellen.



Wieso sollten diese Gruppierungen solche Spiele spielen?
Wäre das nicht ein Wiederspruch?
Schließlich spielt man Mitglieder der Alliierten und kämpft (im Single Player) gegen die deutschen Besatzer.
Wer bekämpft schon gern seine Vorbilder?

Man kann zwar sagen das bei solchen Leuten eine gewisse Symbolverliebtheit an der Tagesordnung ist, jedoch kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das nur um der Symbole willen diese Spiele gespielt werden.

Grüße Sword


----------



## Okama (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ich finde das gut, dass sich jemand gehen diese Berichterstattung wert. Ich habe mir die Sendung angeschaut und würde nun sagen, wenn ich die Kommentare der Spieler sehe, dass es eine Schande ist, dass die da interviewt wurden. Zwei Sätzte sagen aber nichts über ein Interview aus, welches fünf Stunden ging. Eine andere Frage ist aber, warum die etwas vom Blut in Spielen gesprochen haben? Ich finde irgendwie nicht, dass die Atmosphäre in COD dadurch besser rüberkommt. Das Blut kann man auch ruhig weglassen, denn es kommt eher auf den Sport an, als auf die Brutalität.

Nun, ich habe mal ins Forum von Panorama geschrieben, nur kann es sein, dass es erst garnicht veröffentlich wird, da es immer erst ein Moderator freischalten muss. Daher möchte ich das euch nicht vorenthalten:




Sehr geehrte Redaktion 

Leider bin ich von der Qualität Ihrer Sendung enttäuscht. Ich habe einfach das Gefühl, dass negativ Schlagzeilen sich besser verkaufen, so dass einfach alles verdreht wird.

Ich spiele diese Spiele schon ein paar Jahre länger und ich konnte bei keinen Spielern Gewaltbereitschaft finden, bei denen die schon vorher da war. Da gibt es einige, die sich gerne schlagen gehen, weil das cool ist und NICHT weil das in Spielen vorkommt. Es wird immer diese schöne Kettensäge erwähnt, nur ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass irgenwann jemand mit einer Kettensäge Amokläuft, nur weil er so eine "Waffe" mal im Spiel hatte. Jeder Spieler wird hier sicher unter realer und virtueller Welt unterscheiden können. Auch hat ein Spiel noch keinem erklärt, wie man eine Waffe bedient. Bei der Bundeswehr sieht es aber wieder anders aus, aber diese wird nicht verboten und keiner stellt diese in Frage, ob man diese vielleicht verbieten sollte.

Diese Diskussion über verbot macht keinen Sinn. Es gibt ein paar Fälle, in denen ein Jugendlicher Amok gelaufen ist und dieses Spiel auf dem Rechner hatte. Da sollte man sich mal die Frage stellen, wieviele eigentlich das Spiel auf dem Rechner haben und welche Statistik man hat. Man könnte genauso auf Raucher schimpfen, die indirekt Leute schädigen und töten, nur weil sie passiv mitrauchen mussten. Nur wird einfach nicht darüber diskutiert.

Man sollte auch mal die Frage stellen,  für wen diese Spiele programmiert wurden? Für Erwachsene, denn sonst würde da "keine Jugendfreigabe" stehen. Man kann sich auch die Frage stellen, wieviele Jugendliche auch überhaupt Geld haben in den Laden zu gehen und sich ein Spiel für 50 Euro zu kaufen. Auch müssen sie dieses erstmal verkauft bekommen. Zu 99% werden diese eher runtergeladen und/oder von Freunden ausgeliehen, die sich die wieder runtergeladen haben. 

Daher kann ich der Justizminister nur voll zustimmen, denn was will man am jetzigen System besser machen? Jetzt sollte erstmal jemand ein Spiel nennen, welches extreme Brutalität aufweist und für Jugendliche verfügbar ist. Es werden follgende Spiele in den Berichten verwendet:

Call of Duty
Call of Duty 2
Half Life 2
Doom 3
F.E.A.R
Counter Strike Source
Far Cry
Crisis
Quake 4
Quake 3
Prey
ÜberSoldier
Dead Rising 
uvw.

Jetzt soll mir mal ein Spiel genannt werden, welches davon nicht ab 18 ist oder indiziert wurde. Spiele wie GTA- San Andreas gehört nicht zur Liste, aber die werden immer nur gemoddet gezeigt (Blutpatches etc.). Also bitte, was soll die USK nun besser machen? Mehr als ab 18 setzten geht doch eigentlich schon fast nicht mehr. Das Problem stellt eher das Internet dar, nur kann man das nicht einfach verbieten.

Grüße 
Dennis


Hoffe, das regt ein bischen zur Diskussion an


----------



## Boesor (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Sword am 26.02.2007 13:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 25.02.2007 22:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stichwort: Online (darum ging es ja auch im Beitrag)
Da kann man die Wehrmacht spielen und sich, als Nazi, mal so richtig schön in die "gute alte Zeit" zurückversetzen.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 26.02.2007 11:16 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Mehr sag ich dazu nicht mehr. [...]


Ist auch besser so.

Aber du lernst schnell. Du bist ja selbst schon dazu übergegangen sämtliche meiner Punkte und Argumente (inklusive der von mir verlinkten Quellen) vollständig zu ignorieren und nur noch auf mir rumzubashen. Da gab's doch mal so ein Sprichwort.... mit Hasen und langen Ohren und so...

Ausserdem, da du auch den Faden verloren zu haben scheinst, lass es mich auch mal "kurz und prägnant" formulieren: Ich schreibe keine Berichte für einen Sender, welcher die faire, neutrale, und seriöse Berichterstattung als ehernstes Ziel ausgibt. Mir daher die gleichen Seriositätsansprüche zu unterstellen wie der ARD und sagen dass ich diesen nicht gerecht werde, ist nur geradezu unverschämt selbstgerecht von dir.

Wenn ich etwas "offizielles", wie zB einen Protestbrief, eine Studienarbeit, oder einen Artikel verfassen würde, stelle ich selbstverständlich mit der gebotenen Sorgfalt und Sachlichkeit Nachforschungen an und argumentiere auch entsprechend. Hab ich auch schon gemacht. Ist beim Prof sehr gut angekommen.

Zum Thema "Diskussionsstil", da spricht der Profi, der gleich sein Gegenüber persönlich anstatt dessen Argumente angeht. Meine Behauptungen mögen pauschalisierend sein, meine Argumente indifferenziert. Jedoch hab ich sie immer auf das Thema der Diskussion gelenkt, und nicht auf andere Teilnehmer.

Zum Nachdenken: es ist ein Riesenunterschied ob ich sage "du basht und pauschalisierst alles ohne zu differenzieren" oder "deine Argumente sind zu pauschal und indifferenziert". Bei _dir_ merkt man also auch nix davon. Und nur so als Tipp: nur weil du Wörter nur in Großbuchstaben schreibst hast du keinen größeren Korrektheitsanspruch.

Zu deiner "Meinung". Da du es ja mittlerweile vorziehst auf mir rumzuhacken anstatt dich an dem was von der Diskussion noch übrig ist zu beteiligen, anstatt Gegenargumente zu bringen warum die Anschuldigungen eben nicht wahr sind, anstatt meine "wilden Theorien" zu widerlegen, brauchst du dich nicht wundern dass dir Medienkonformität und -empfänglichkeit unterstellt wird.

Ich werde allerdings meine Teilnahme an diesem Thread beenden, da ich festgestellt habe dass du auf meine Posts mittlerweile einen feuchten Dreck gibst, die Inhalte völlig ignorierst, und - ausgehend von dem von dir an den Tag gelegten Elan - nur noch nach weiteren Aufhängern für deine kleine Privatfehde hier suchst.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 26.02.2007 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber du lernst schnell. Du bist ja selbst schon dazu übergegangen sämtliche meiner Punkte und Argumente (inklusive der von mir verlinkten Quellen) vollständig zu ignorieren und nur noch auf mir rumzubashen. Da gab's doch mal so ein Sprichwort.... mit Hasen und langen Ohren und so...


Kritik != Bash. Quellen != Beweis für "die sind alle korrupt / doof, bestechlich etc". “Argumente” != belegt, daher irrelevant.





> Ich schreibe keine Berichte für einen Sender, welcher die faire, neutrale, und seriöse Berichterstattung als ehernstes Ziel ausgibt. Mir daher die gleichen Seriositätsansprüche zu unterstellen wie der ARD und sagen dass ich diesen nicht gerecht werde, ist nur geradezu unverschämt selbstgerecht von dir.


Dies ist ein öffentliches Forum, welches theoretisch von jedem Menschen auf der Welt gelesen werden kann. Einen gewissen Anspruch zu erwarten ist da wohl kaum verwerflich. Auch hier sollte man überlegen was man schreibt. Wenn du  mit Sachlichkeit anfängst (du erinnerst dich), dann aber solche Punkte darlegst, dann geht die Rechnung irgendwie nicht auf.





> Wenn ich etwas "offizielles", wie zB einen Protestbrief, eine Studienarbeit, oder einen Artikel verfassen würde, stelle ich selbstverständlich mit der gebotenen Sorgfalt und Sachlichkeit Nachforschungen an und argumentiere auch entsprechend. Hab ich auch schon gemacht. Ist beim Prof sehr gut angekommen.


Dann haben wir immerhin eine Sache gemeinsam.





> Zum Thema "Diskussionsstil", da spricht der Profi, der gleich sein Gegenüber persönlich anstatt dessen Argumente angeht.


Wenn du Kommentare wie "du bist pauschalisierend" direkt als Angriff wertest, dann kann ich dir leider auch nicht helfen. Und deine "Argumente" waren, wie bereits angeführt, einfach unpassend um deine Thesen zu untermauern. Das die ÖR kategorisch korrupt, manipulierend oder propagandistisch sind, konntest du kein einziges Mal klar aufzeigen oder belegen. Alles subjektive Einschätzungen, so gedreht, dass man diese als "Argumente" verkaufen kann. 





> Meine Behauptungen mögen pauschalisierend sein, meine Argumente indifferenziert.


Wie? Jetzt plötzlich doch? 


> Und nur so als Tipp: nur weil du Wörter nur in Großbuchstaben schreibst hast du keinen größeren Korrektheitsanspruch.


Habe ich nicht behauptet, weil es eben nur ein Hinweis war, deine Art der Argumentation zu überdenken. Und seit wann muss man einen Denkanstoß zum differenzierten Denken mit Argumenten anreichern. So etwas setzt man wohl voraus.





> Zu deiner "Meinung". Da du es ja mittlerweile vorziehst auf mir rumzuhacken


Kritik != Bash.





> anstatt dich an dem was von der Diskussion noch übrig ist zu beteiligen


 Niemand hier lässt sich konstruktiv auf Punkte ein wie "Mafia-Methoden, Korruption, Volkshetze", weil es einfach keinen Sinn macht. Wie man richtig diskutieren soll, wenn solche Brocken auf der Strecke liegen, muss man mir eben erklären. Und das hast du mir, und anderen, einfach nicht. 





> anstatt Gegenargumente zu bringen warum die Anschuldigungen eben nicht wahr sind, anstatt meine "wilden Theorien" zu widerlegen, brauchst du dich nicht wundern dass dir Medienkonformität und -empfänglichkeit unterstellt wird.


 Wie kann ich bitte bestätigen, dass die ÖR Propagandasender sind, oder widerlegen, dass die Berichterstattungen global von diesen Sendern "falsch" sind. Irgendwie fehlt da wohl jede Grundlage, oder? Einige dieser verlinkten Seiten mögen vielleicht deinen Verdacht stützen, aber "glaubwürdig" wird er deshalb trotzdem nicht. 





> Ich werde allerdings meine Teilnahme an diesem Thread beenden, da ich festgestellt habe dass du auf meine Posts mittlerweile einen feuchten Dreck gibst, die Inhalte völlig ignorierst, und - ausgehend von dem von dir an den Tag gelegten Elan - nur noch nach weiteren Aufhängern für deine kleine Privatfehde hier suchst.


Ich sag mal so: Mit 98% der Leute hier im Forum kann ich halbwegs diskutieren, und auch eigene Schwächen eingestehen, bzw. Fehler in meinem Argumentationsaufbau akzeptieren. Nicht aber bei dir, weil du völlig fixiert auf deine Punkte bist, und versuchst diese krampfhaft mit irgendwelchen, teils sehr fiktiven, "Argumenten" zu untermauern. Das war schon bei diesem "Wir entwickeln etwas, was es niemals geben wird"-Thread so, und das ist auch hier so. Außerdem finde ich es sehr amüsant warum du dich direkt bei jedem Kommentar angegriffen fühlst, mir unterstellst, dass ich deine Kommentare als “Dreck” bezeichne, und direkt alles auf die persönliche Schiene nimmst. Wie gesagt: Kritik ist kein Angriff. Hätte ich dir unterstellt, dass du ein Volldoofi bist, dann hättest du von “Bashing” reden können, aber bei solchen Lappalien? Ich bitte dich!

Ich hab' nun wirklich keine Lust mehr, der Klügere gibt ja bekanntlich nach. Naja, ich bin nicht klug, aber eben hartnäckig.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Ra-Tiel (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 26.02.2007 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Hätte ich dir unterstellt, dass du ein Volldoofi bist, dann hättest du von “Bashing” reden können, aber bei solchen Lappalien? Ich bitte dich! [...]





			
				eX2tremiousU am 26.02.2007 13:06 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] dabei selber Punkte vermitteln, die kaum [...] debiler sein könnten. [...]


QED.


----------



## headcutter1001 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ich find es gut diese Propaganda geht meiner meinung zu weit^^


----------



## moskitoo (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 26.02.2007 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Sword am 26.02.2007 13:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Symbole sind ja in Deutschland eh verboten. In der ESL werden sie mit ner Sperre bestraft (Stichwort Demopflicht).In meiner aktiven Cod2 Zeit hatte ich nie mit Nazis zu tun. Was vorkommt ist dass einige wenige es lustig finden, sich wie ein deutscher General oder ähnliches zu nennen. Aber das sind keine Rechtsextremen sonder idioten, die sich nichts dabei denken. Außerdem werden solche namen von vielen Servern nicht toleriert und die Spieler gekickt. 
Cod2 ist ein Teamspiel, und ein einzelner hat da keinen Spass und reißt auch nichts. Die Erfahrungen basieren auch auf lans. 
Und mit richtig schön zurückversetzen ist da auch nix, das spiel ist so schnell da machst du gar nix außer sich auf das spiel zu konzentrieren. Sonst ist die Runde für dich mal ganz schnell vorbei (Stichwort: Clippen, Spawnnades, Blockernades)

Aber trotzdem lustig, ich unterstell dir jetzt einfach mal du warst nie aktiv in der Cod szene, weißt aber trotzdem bestens bescheid. Kannst du mir erklären worauf dein Wissen basiert?

Wenn es in der Cod2 Szene soviele Nazis gibt. Warum hat dann Panorama kein Interview mit einigen gemacht?  

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Sumpfling (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Boesor am 26.02.2007 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Stichwort: Online (darum ging es ja auch im Beitrag)
> Da kann man die Wehrmacht spielen und sich, als Nazi, mal so richtig schön in die "gute alte Zeit" zurückversetzen.



Ja genau so ist das! 
Leider bekommt dummerweise vom Kriegsgott persönlich (Server-Admin), so bald man seine Kameraden im Chat auffordert bis zum "Endsieg" durchzuhalten, einen laaangen Fronturlaub.   
Kann mir kaum vorstellen das das im Sinne des Führers gewesen wäre.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 26.02.2007 15:12 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 26.02.2007 14:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quod erat demonstrandum wird aber fachlich richtig mit q.e.d. abgekürzt...
Falls damit quo errat demonstrator gemeint war, naja, darauf geh ich mal nicht ein. *g*   

Regards, eX!


----------



## CabinetRED (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Da habe ich mir mal den Bericht von Panorama angesehen und muss mich schon wundern wo da eigentlich das Problem ist. Wird doch sehr gut dargestellt, dass es in der online Spielewelt reichlich Probleme in Bezug auf Gewaltdarstellung und Gewaltverherrlichung gibt. Aber die Spieler treiben ja auch alle nur Sport. Stimmt ja nicht dass sich dieser Sport darin erschöpft virtuell menschenähnliche Charaktere umzunieten. Blutpatches erhöhen ja den taktischen Anspruch und Nazimods und andere Perversionen dienen ja lediglich dem Gemeinschaftsgefühl. Stimmt, Panorama hätte ja auch dies einfach Ignorieren können und einen Spieler freundlichen Bericht  ausstrahlen können. Dann gäbe es auch keine Gefahr dass Außenstehende eventuell negativ über derartige Spieler denken. Macht doch mal den Selbstversuch. Ladet mal eure Mutti ein euch ne Runde bei DoD oder ähnlichem zuzusehen, wäre doch mal Spannen wenn euch Mutti dann auf die Schulter klopft und sagt..."fein mein Sohn, ich bin stolz auf dich wie du deine Freizeit jeden tag gestaltest". Um mal auf den Punkt zu kommen. Die Berichterstattung ist sicherlich hin und wieder recht einseitig, aber noch einseitiger ist die Tatsache, dass sich die Spieler immer rausreden, wie Humanistisch und pädagogisch Wertvoll derartige Spiele sind. Reden wir doch einfach mal etwas ehrlicher und sagen was wir denken. Es macht Spaß virtuell Menschen zu erschießen. Es gibt Menschen die auf Foltern und Vergewaltigen am Computer stehen (im Kino ist sowas ja auch derzeit der Renner) und so weiter. Wir haben ein gesellschaftliches Problem, wir sind Menschen mit dunklen Seiten. Also in einer friedlichen Welt ohne milliarden schwere Rüstungsausgaben, würde es solche Spiele wohl weniger geben, aber in unsere heutige zeit passt das Töten einfach perfekt in unseren Alltag. Das einzig positive an Killerspielen ist, dass die Menschen ihre abartigen Triebe virtuell ausleben und dadurch zumindest nicht unmittelbar Menschen zu Schaden kommen. So reicht erstmal... in diesem Sinne, für mehr Ehrlichkeit auf beiden Seiten.


----------



## Bonkic (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				CabinetRED am 26.02.2007 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt Menschen die auf Foltern und Vergewaltigen am Computer stehen




zähl mir mal bitte ein paar spiele auf, in denen man das tun kann. 
danke


----------



## Boesor (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				moskitoo am 26.02.2007 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber trotzdem lustig, ich unterstell dir jetzt einfach mal du warst nie aktiv in der Cod szene, weißt aber trotzdem bestens bescheid. Kannst du mir erklären worauf dein Wissen basiert?
> 
> Wenn es in der Cod2 Szene soviele Nazis gibt. Warum hat dann Panorama kein Interview mit einigen gemacht?
> 
> In diesem Sinne




Das brauchst du mir gar nicht zu unterstellen, ich erwähnte doch bereits das ichz da nicht aktiv bin, ich habe auch nicht behauptet das ich mich da auskenne.
Ich sagte nur das ich mir vorstellen könnte das es so ist.
In diesem Forum muss man sich überdurchschnittlich oft wiederholen, woher kommt das?


----------



## CabinetRED (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Bonkic am 26.02.2007 16:12 schrieb:
			
		

> CabinetRED am 26.02.2007 16:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gefoltert habe ich in Postal hin und wieder...naja, die Leute erst anzupissen, mit Benzin zu übergießen und dann in aller Ruhe in Brand stecken ist nicht für jeden Folter, aber auf Kleinigkeiten gebe ich in diesem Falle nichts. na Vergewaltigen kann man wohl in dem Mod zu San Andreas, hab ich selber noch nicht gemacht weil mich Vergewaltigen nicht so recht interessiert.

Allerdings spielt dass keine Rolle, da ich keine relevanten Unterschied zwischen dem einfach Töten durch Modernes Kriegsgerät und anderen Praktiken entdecken kann. Weiß ja nicht genau was du jetzt willst, also wenn es dir um Tipps geht wo du solche Spiele her bekommst, dann musst du dir schon selber helfen. Wenn es dir darum geht einen qualitativen Unterschied zwischen Morden, Vergewaltigen und Folter etc zu postulieren, dann kannst du das gerne machen. Ich für meinen Teil finde alles fragwürdig was an Gewalt am Computer als auch in Videofilmen abgeht. Mein Aufruf ging ja auch dahin endlich Ehrlich damit umzugehen.


----------



## Nilo56 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 26.02.2007 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ra-Tiel am 26.02.2007 15:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leute Leute,
findet ihr nicht, dass die gesamte Diskussion etwas aus dem Ruder läuft? Solche Klugsch... Äääh, Erbsenzählereien helfen doch wirklich keinem weiter. 
Ich persönlich finde, dass der Beitrag von Panorama zwar keine Lügen verbreitet hat, jedoch gleichzeitig von seriöser Berichterstattung sehr weit entfernt war. Man muss sich doch einfach mal in die Situation von Renter Erwin hineinversetzen: Erwin sieht den Beitrag, das viele Blut (aus den US-Versionen, soweit ich als Laie das sehen konnte), hört, dass man Frauen vergewaltigen muss und denkt: "Mensch, das ist ja schlimm, sowas gehört verboten!" Also kann man in diesem Kontext doch wohl durchaus von gezielter negativer Stimmungsmache gegen PC-Spiele und Spieler reden. Objektive Berichterstattung sieht für mich einfach anders aus.
Da ich zu der Diskussion weiterhin nichts neues beisteuern kann, da alles wesentliche schon gesagt wurde, beende ich meinen Post.

(Ich bin gespannt, wie das jetzt auseinandergenommen wird...  )


----------



## Ra-Tiel (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 26.02.2007 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Kritik != Bash. Quellen != Beweis für "die sind alle korrupt / doof, bestechlich etc". “Argumente” != belegt, daher irrelevant.


Sehr beliebte Taktik. 

Ohne Auseinandersetzung mit den einzelnen Punkten (schlichtweg falsche Behauptungen zu GTA in Bezug auf Vergewaltigungen, zusammenhanglose Nennung von Nazis im Kontekt von CoD, Aufbau der Kernargumentation für das Verbot auf den sowieso schon illegalen Mods, Beauftragung einer Firma mit der Beobachtung der Szene die direkt von einem Killerspielverbot wirtschaftlich stark profitieren würde, verfälschtes Interview durch Schneiden von Szenen, ...) "pauschal" alle Argumente als "irrelevant" titulieren und vom Tisch fegen.



			
				eX2tremiousU am 26.02.2007 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du Kommentare wie "du bist pauschalisierend" direkt als Angriff wertest, dann kann ich dir leider auch nicht helfen.


Der Ton macht die Musik. Hier auch schon wieder.

Ausserdem scheint dir der Unterschied "Diskussionsstil" und "Argumentationstheorie" nicht geläufig zu sein. Der Diskussionsstil prägt den Umgang der Teilnehmer untereinander und den Gebrauch verschiedenster Stilmittel, während die Argumentationstheorie den Wahrheitsgehalt der Argumente zum Inhalt hat.



			
				eX2tremiousU am 26.02.2007 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Und deine "Argumente" waren, wie bereits angeführt, einfach unpassend um deine Thesen zu untermauern.


Wieder eine "pauschalisierende" Aussage ohne sich mit den Argumenten im Einzelnen zu befassen. Du bist nicht auf meine Punkte eingegangen, sondern wiederholst diese Aussage ein ums andere Mal.

Und nur so nebenbei, alle welche die Erwähnung von Nazis im Zusammenhang mit CoD als ok, bzw journalistisch gerechtfertigt betrachten, sollten sich mal über Godwins Gesetz informieren. Auch wenn das hier nur bedingt greift, zeigt es doch wozu die Erwähnung diente:


			
				Wiki schrieb:
			
		

> [...] seine Diskussionsgegner mit Nazivergleichen zu diskreditieren [...]


Es wurden keinerlei Beweise erbracht welche die These "in CoD spielen mehr Nazis als in anderen FPS" auch nur ansatzweise stützen würde.



			
				eX2tremiousU am 26.02.2007 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> > Meine Behauptungen mögen pauschalisierend sein, meine Argumente indifferenziert.
> 
> 
> Wie? Jetzt plötzlich doch?


Auch sehr beliebt. Sätze eines ganzen Absatzes gezielt herauspicken, aus dem Zusammenhang reißen, und mit Kommentaren versehen die den eigenen Standpunkt stärken.



			
				eX2tremiousU am 26.02.2007 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Niemand hier lässt sich konstruktiv auf Punkte ein wie "Mafia-Methoden, Korruption, Volkshetze", weil es einfach keinen Sinn macht. Wie man richtig diskutieren soll, wenn solche Brocken auf der Strecke liegen, muss man mir eben erklären. Und das hast du mir, und anderen, einfach nicht.


Dir ist schon klar, dass das nicht auf _meine_ Beiträge bezogen war? Falls es dir entgangen sein sollte, es gibt hier auch noch andere Leute, Meinungen, und Argumente im Thread als dich/deine und mich/meine.



			
				eX2tremiousU am 26.02.2007 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Das war schon bei diesem "Wir entwickeln etwas, was es niemals geben wird"-Thread so, und das ist auch hier so.


Ich finde es äußerst interessant, dass du ausgerechnet diesen Thread wieder zur Sprache bringst. Der Einzige der _nichts_ zu den jeweiligen Topics beigetragen hat warst du. Kein anderer hat mit solcher Vehemenz rumgemeckert, weil P'n'Cs nicht im Poll waren, und weil die Sache anders angegangen worden ist als du dir das vorgestellt hast. Du hast unter der Rechtfertigung "realistisch bleiben" versucht jeden Enthusiasmus zu ersticken.



			
				eX2tremiousU am 26.02.2007 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem finde ich es sehr amüsant warum du dich direkt bei jedem Kommentar angegriffen fühlst,


Dann mach dich mal über _argumentum ad hominem_ schlau. Das betreibst du hier nämlich die ganze Zeit. Du setzt dich nicht mit meinen Argumenten auseinander, sondern zweifelst ihren Wahrheitsgehalt ohne Untersuchung mit Aussagen wie "pauschalisierend", "polemisch", usw an.



			
				eX2tremiousU am 26.02.2007 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> mir unterstellst, dass ich deine Kommentare als “Dreck” bezeichne [...]


"einen Dreck auf etwas geben" != "etwas als Dreck bezeichnen". Wo ist Boesor mit seinem "lernt man im Deutschunterricht" wenn man ihn braucht?



			
				eX2tremiousU am 26.02.2007 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte ich dir unterstellt, dass du ein Volldoofi bist, dann hättest du von “Bashing” reden können, aber bei solchen Lappalien? Ich bitte dich!


Dazu hab ich glaub ich weiter oben schon was gesagt.

---------

Davon abgesehen ist das aber definitiv mein letzter Beitrag in diesem Thread, weil dieses "ausser mit dir" kann ich ungeniert an dich zurückgeben. 

Mir vergeht auch die Lust, wenn ich mich für Kleinigkeiten wie Avatar/Sig rechtfertigen muss, und die Bedeutung/Gewichte meiner Argumente (und deren Quellen, selbst wenn sie die ARD Homepage sind (sic!)) deswegen "pauschal" als nichtig eingestuft werden.

Mein Avatar ist nicht weniger _Satire_ als diverse Titanik! Cover welche Hitler oder andere politisch höchst unkorrekte Personen/Situationen zeigen. Ich glaube ich muss dir nicht noch extra erklären, dass die Kombination von "ARD und ZDF" (zwei im Allgemeinen als bisher äußerst seriös und neutral bekannte Sender) und "Propaganda" (die Benutzung von Halbwahrheiten, Lügen, und manipulierter Berichterstattung um eine bestimmte Meinung innerhalb einer Gruppe zu verbreiten) dazu dienen soll eine fragwürdige Tendenz in den Medien aufzuzeigen, oder doch?

Egal, ich bin auf jeden Fall raus hier.


----------



## Bonkic (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				CabinetRED am 26.02.2007 16:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Gefoltert habe ich in Postal hin und wieder...naja, die Leute erst anzupissen, mit Benzin zu übergießen und dann in aller Ruhe in Brand stecken ist nicht für jeden Folter, aber auf Kleinigkeiten gebe ich in diesem Falle nichts. na Vergewaltigen kann man wohl in dem Mod zu San Andreas, hab ich selber noch nicht gemacht weil mich Vergewaltigen nicht so recht interessiert.



du zählst gerade mal 2 spiele auf, in denen das genannte deiner meinung nach möglich ist.
postal 2 ist meines wissens nach nie in deutschland erschienen und steht auf dem index.
dass vergewaltigen in gta: sa nicht möglich ist (auch nicht mit mod), und übrigens auch in keinem anderen mir bekannten spiel,  wurde des langen und des breiten durchdiskutiert . 

damit will und kann ich nicht zu 100 % ausschliessen, dass es - ganz vereinzelt allerdings - irgendwo in den untiefen des internets vielleicht doch modifikationen oder sonstwas gibt, die das ermöglichen.

aber angesichts dessen von einem "gesellschaftlichen problem" zu sprechen halte ich für überzogen.



> Allerdings spielt dass keine Rolle, da ich keine relevanten Unterschied zwischen dem einfach Töten durch Modernes Kriegsgerät und anderen Praktiken entdecken kann.(...) Wenn es dir darum geht einen qualitativen Unterschied zwischen Morden, Vergewaltigen und Folter etc zu postulieren, dann kannst du das gerne machen.



ehrlich gesagt ersehe ich im "töten" auch noch so realistisch aussehender pixelhaufen und dem "foltern" und "vergewaltigen" derselben sogar einen gewaltigen unterschied.

dass da allerdings durchaus diskussionsbedarf über das "warum" und "wieso" besteht, da geb` ich dir recht.


----------



## Somian (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Okama am 26.02.2007 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Man sollte auch mal die Frage stellen,  für wen diese Spiele programmiert wurden? Für Erwachsene, denn sonst würde da "keine Jugendfreigabe" stehen. Man kann sich auch die Frage stellen, wieviele Jugendliche auch überhaupt Geld haben in den Laden zu gehen und sich ein Spiel für 50 Euro zu kaufen. Auch müssen sie dieses erstmal verkauft bekommen. Zu 99% werden diese eher runtergeladen und/oder von Freunden ausgeliehen, die sich die wieder runtergeladen haben.
> 
> Daher kann ich der Justizminister nur voll zustimmen, denn was will man am jetzigen System besser machen? Jetzt sollte erstmal jemand ein Spiel nennen, welches extreme Brutalität aufweist und für Jugendliche verfügbar ist. Es werden follgende Spiele in den Berichten verwendet:
> 
> ...



gehöre ich zu den 1%, die nicht jedes Spiel raubkopieren müssen? Ja, ich schwimme nicht gerade im Geld, aber ich kaufe meine spiele. Wenn's sein muss, warte ich, bis sie günstiger sind, und schlage dann zu. Und ich kaufe sie dann nicht beim Dealer an der Ecke, oder im Kopierladen in Polen, sondern mache von meinem Recht auf Postfreiheit Gebrauch, und bestelle mir die Spiele im Ausland. Ich sag jetzt nich wo, sonst kommt noch jemand auf die Idee, das Internet zu zensieren. Aber heißt das jetzt, dass ich Gewaltgeil bin? Nein, das heißt, dass ich nicht hinter dem Mond leben will, und die besten Games einfach spielen möchte. Und dazu gehört Sim City 4, und eben auch so etwas wie Wolfenstein, oder eben call of Duty (aber nur den ersten teil mit addon, habe dann nicht weitergemacht, weil ich selber finde, dass es Kriegsverharmlosung ist - -WAS ABER NICHT HEIßT, DASS ES VERBOTEN WERDEN SOLLTE. Und von letzterem auch die uncut-version. Nicht, weil ich ein Nazi bin, sondern weil "Call of Duty" eben ein Realistisches Kriegsspeil ist, oder zumindest sein soll, wie vom Entwickler beworben. *hüstl* Das ist wie mit den Modellflugzeugen. 
Und in dem Video wurde die Originalversionvon Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas gezeigt, bis auf den Hot-Coffee Mod. Die sogenannte Deutsche Version sollte man da doch eher als gemoddet betrachten, denn sie ist nur für eine Kleine Minderheit (die Psychisch labilen Deutschen) entwickelt beziehungsweise verändert worden.
Ach ja, und den Kommentar Vom Michal Madej von CD Project auf der Seite 52 der Aktuellen PCGames 4/07 zum Deutschen Jugend"schutz" finde ich super. Passt jetzt zwar nicht ganz so gut hier rein, aber das musste ich einfach loswerden. Einen schönen Blutigen Feierabend wünscht euch der Killerspielspieler und potentielle Gewaltverbrecher Somian.


----------



## CabinetRED (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Bonkic am 26.02.2007 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> CabinetRED am 26.02.2007 16:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na das ja schön dass wir Übereinstimmungen finden. Interessant finde ich  dass hier durchaus der Eindruck entsteht, dass zwar das Töten an sich am PC schon Fragwürdig ist, jedoch dass Foltern und Vergewaltigen im Gegensatz zum Töten hier mehr verpönt wird. In der Realität ist dies gemessen am jeweiligen Strafmaß anders herum. Die verwerflichste Tat ist der Mord und nicht die Vergewaltigung, ebend weil das höchste Gut Leben betroffen ist. Naja, wer weiß warum dies schon wieder so ist. 

Also um nochmal klar zu stellen, mir geht es lediglich um die Tatsache, dass sich zumeist die höchsten Verkaufszahlen mit Gewaltdarstellung erreichen lassen. Was sagt dies über uns aus? In unzähligen Spielen geht es darum den Gegner zu töten. Mal mehr mal weniger realistisch. Das ist doch alles krank oder halt einfach nur menschlich. Also sagt JA zu Killerspielen bedenkt die Gefahren und habt Spaß beim zoggn aber vor allem seid ehrlich in Bezug auf das was ihr tut, mit Sport, Ethik und Humanismus hat das nämlich nix zu tun. 

Was steht eigentlich im Irak im Vordergrund? Das Töten, das taktische Zusammenspiel der Streitkräfte, der Zweck der die Mittel heiligt, die Mittel die den zweck heiligen, die tollen wirtschaftlichen Aspekte ....ach egal....ob Realität oder Virtuell, Krieg und Töten ist Falsch....aber wir machen es dennoch.


----------



## Bonkic (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				CabinetRED am 26.02.2007 17:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant finde ich  dass hier durchaus der Eindruck entsteht, dass zwar das Töten an sich am PC schon Fragwürdig ist, jedoch dass Foltern und Vergewaltigen im Gegensatz zum Töten hier mehr verpönt wird. In der Realität ist dies gemessen am jeweiligen Strafmaß anders herum. Die verwerflichste Tat ist der Mord und nicht die Vergewaltigung, ebend weil das höchste Gut Leben betroffen ist. Naja, wer weiß warum dies schon wieder so ist.



wenn wir die sache tatsächlich von der juristischen seite betrachten wollen, dann muss ich dir mitteilen, dass du im unrecht bist. 

denn um "mord" kann es sich in kriegsspielen bspw schon mal gar nicht handeln (tucholsky mal aussen vor) . 
auch in den meisten anderen shootern steht man meistens bewaffneten kontrahenten ggü, was wiederum eine "notwehrhandlung" rechtfertigt.

tatsächlich anders siehts nur spielen aus, in denen man als auftragskiller agiert - zb in hitman. 
dort hat mans allerdings mit schwerverbrechern zu tun, was das handeln auch auch wieder in einem etwas anderes licht erscheinen lässt.



> Also um nochmal klar zu stellen, mir geht es lediglich um die Tatsache, dass sich zumeist die höchsten Verkaufszahlen mit Gewaltdarstellung erreichen lassen.



hmm, da kenn ich jetzt keine zahlen, aber das wage ich doch zumindest zu bezweifeln.
denn für die masse stellen das vorhandesein von blutfontainen, die möglichekeit zum vierteilen usw. nicht unbedingt einen gesteigerten kaufanreiz dar.



> Was sagt dies über uns aus? In unzähligen Spielen geht es darum den Gegner zu töten. Mal mehr mal weniger realistisch. Das ist doch alles krank oder halt einfach nur menschlich.



darüber kann man in der tat diskutieren : weshalb brauchts überhaupt irgendeine sorte von - gespielter/ gestellter - gewalt in film und spiel ?


----------



## eX2tremiousU (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 26.02.2007 16:46 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] verfälschtes Interview durch Schneiden von Szenen, ...) "pauschal" alle Argumente als "irrelevant" titulieren und vom Tisch fegen.


  
Ich bezog mich doch nur auf deine Vorwürfe bezogen auf Korruption, Mafia-Methodik, Volkshetze und Co. Die eigentliche Kernkritik bezogen auf die ganz klar vorhandene Unsachlichkeit des Panorama-Beitrages habe ich doch mit keinem Wort erwähnt, bzw. dir Fehler im Bezug darauf unterstellt. Komisch ist es aber schon, jetzt formulierst du die Kritik plötzlich sachlich aus "verfälschtes Interview etc", vorhin war es noch "Volkshetze". 


> Der Ton macht die Musik. Hier auch schon wieder.


 Wenn du so sensibel auf solche Sachen reagierst, die sogar noch sachlich und ohne blumige Vergleiche formuliert waren, dann warst du wohl kaum bei einer echten Diskussionsrunde anwesend. Komisch ist aber, dass du mir hier wieder etwas vorwirfst, was du selber gerne praktizierst. Auch du formulierst gerne mal pampig (was dann auch wirklich persönlich wird). Ich erinnere nur an den Klassiker "Gehts noch!", garniert mit den Rolleyes-Smilies. 





> Ausserdem scheint dir der Unterschied "Diskussionsstil" und "Argumentationstheorie" nicht geläufig zu sein. Der Diskussionsstil prägt den Umgang der Teilnehmer untereinander und den Gebrauch verschiedenster Stilmittel, während die Argumentationstheorie den Wahrheitsgehalt der Argumente zum Inhalt hat.


Nö, kenn ich nicht. Normalerweise argumentiere ich auch eher mit Faust und Knie, als mit Theorie und Stil. 


> Wieder eine "pauschalisierende" Aussage ohne sich mit den Argumenten im Einzelnen zu befassen. Du bist nicht auf meine Punkte eingegangen, sondern wiederholst diese Aussage ein ums andere Mal.


Moep! Liegt wohl daran, dass du deine tollen und total haltlosen Korruptionsvorwüfe niemals irgendwie untermauern konntest.





> Auch sehr beliebt. Sätze eines ganzen Absatzes gezielt herauspicken, aus dem Zusammenhang reißen, und mit Kommentaren versehen die den eigenen Standpunkt stärken.


Jop! Etwas was du bei jeder Diskussion noch lieber machst, als ich.


> Ich finde es äußerst interessant, dass du ausgerechnet diesen Thread wieder zur Sprache bringst. Der Einzige der _nichts_ zu den jeweiligen Topics beigetragen hat warst du. Kein anderer hat mit solcher Vehemenz rumgemeckert, weil P'n'Cs nicht im Poll waren, und weil die Sache anders angegangen worden ist als du dir das vorgestellt hast. Du hast unter der Rechtfertigung "realistisch bleiben" versucht jeden Enthusiasmus zu ersticken.


Entschuldigung dafür, dass ich als Realist erzogen wurde, und nicht als übereifriges, grenzenlos optimistisches Blumenkind. Außerdem habe ich einen Vorschlag gemacht, du hast den nur ignoriert. Eigentlich hättest du meinen Einsatz für eine richtige, sorgfältige Wahl doch stürzen sollen! Wenn wir schon, deiner Meinung nach, keine Demokratie in der Regierung haben, dann hätte man doch genau dort ansetzen können. 


> Du setzt dich nicht mit meinen Argumenten auseinander, sondern zweifelst ihren Wahrheitsgehalt ohne Untersuchung mit Aussagen wie "pauschalisierend", "polemisch", usw an.


Dann argumentiere endlich, und stütze deine These, warum die ÖR alle Propaganda senden, bzw. Hetzen, bestechlich sind, und wir eigentlich auch keine Demokratie haben. Diese Punkte hast du niemals argumentativ untermauert, bzw. konntest sie anhand von richtigen Beispielen stützen! DARUM ging es mir doch die ganze Zeit.





> "einen Dreck auf etwas geben" != "etwas als Dreck bezeichnen". Wo ist Boesor mit seinem "lernt man im Deutschunterricht" wenn man ihn braucht?


 Uffer Realschule haben wir so etwas nicht durchgenommen. Sorry. Auch ich bin fehlbar.





> Dazu hab ich glaub ich weiter oben schon was gesagt.


Der Ton macht die Musik, und die Erziehung wohl das Sensibelchen. Nicht böse gemeint, aber der Eindruck zwängt sich mir auf. 





> Davon abgesehen ist das aber definitiv mein letzter Beitrag in diesem Thread, weil dieses "ausser mit dir" kann ich ungeniert an dich zurückgeben.


Mir macht der Flamewar auf hohem Niveau irgendwie richtig Spaß, lenkt mich von meiner Ohrentzündung ab.  *fg* 





> Mein Avatar ist nicht weniger _Satire_ als diverse Titanik! Cover


 "Auch gerne genutzt", was zuvor noch mit ernster Intention erfolgte, ist nun plötzlich Satire. Dann waren deine Verunglimpfungen gegen Land / Medien / Politik wohl auch nur "Satire"? 





> Ich glaube ich muss dir nicht noch extra erklären, dass die Kombination von "ARD und ZDF" (zwei im Allgemeinen als bisher äußerst seriös und neutral bekannte Sender) und "Propaganda" (die Benutzung von Halbwahrheiten, Lügen, und manipulierter Berichterstattung um eine bestimmte Meinung innerhalb einer Gruppe zu verbreiten) dazu dienen soll eine fragwürdige Tendenz in den Medien aufzuzeigen, oder doch?


Sehr wankelmütig. Am Anfang pauschal verteufeln, jetzt plötzlich die einzelnen Faktoren rauskristallisieren. Hättest du dies direkt am Anfang gemacht (statt zu schreiben die sind korrupt, hetzerisch bla), dann hätten wir uns die ganze Show auch sparen können.



> Egal, ich bin auf jeden Fall raus hier.


Dann habe ich ja gewonnen!    

Das "Blumenkind" oben war natürlich nicht beleidigend gemeint.   

Freue mich schon auf's nächste Mal. *g*

Regards, eX!


----------



## BlackBane91 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Müssten sich nich eigentlich die Spieleentwickler auch mal bewegen? Es geht hier schließlich um *IHRE* Spiele, die derart in den Dreck gezogen werden.

Kann mir jemand auf die nun folgenden Fragen eine Antwort geben vielleicht?
Wieso wird dies alles eigentlich getan???

Wem bringt dies alles etwas???


----------



## moskitoo (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Bonkic am 26.02.2007 17:31 schrieb:
			
		

> darüber kann man in der tat diskutieren : weshalb brauchts überhaupt irgendeine sorte von - gespielter/ gestellter - gewalt in film und spiel ?



Das ist eine sehr interessante Frage! Wäre schön wenn die Fernsehsender diese mal objektiv behandeln würden, anstatt schlecht recherchierte Beiträge abzuliefern. 
Das Killerspiel Thema wird leider immer nur sehr einseitig Disskutiert. Sowohl Pro als auch Contra. Eine Disskussion/Bericht der sowohl Gamer als auch Gegner zufriedenstellt, wäre wünschenswert.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				moskitoo am 26.02.2007 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 26.02.2007 17:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Diese Frage wurde tatsächlich schon einmal in den Medien angerissen und versucht zu erläutern (vor einigen Jahren lief auf der ARD (oder wars ARTE?) etwas zum Thema, afaik). Die einfachste Erklärung liegt in der Psychologie der Menschen, bzw. in der Verhaltensgrundstruktur der männlichen Menschen. Männer brauchen und lieben Gewalt in einer gewissen Form, ob nun selbst praktiziert oder nur passiv betrachtet ist dabei ein maßgeblicher Faktor, der von der elterlichen Erziehung abhängig ist. In uns lauert noch immer der Urtrieb, der animalische Drang Gegner zu bezwingen, Beute zu jagen oder Familie und Status mit aller Gewalt zu schützen bzw. zu verteidigen. Im Laufe der Entwicklung hat sich dieses Verhalten jedoch verlagert und sich an gesellschaftliche Normen angepasst. Wir töten niemanden mehr weil die eigene Ehre verletzt wurde (im Regelfall zumindest...), oder ergötzen uns am echten Leid von Menschen (Kriegsopfer, KZ-Szenen, Verstümmelungen). Hier bieten eben die Medien (Bücher, Film, Spiel) eine Art "Notbefriedigung" an. Wir sehen wie ein Held auf der Leinwand 50 Gegner erschießt, und können mit ruhigem Gewissen diesem Treiben beiwohnen, da schließlich kein echter Mensch zu Schaden kommt. Ähnlich ist es auch bei Action-Büchern oder Comics. Spiele hingegen gehen den Schritt noch weiter und ermöglichen es dem Spieler aufgrund von interaktiven Elementen selbst Abenteuer zu bestehen, oder "Leute" zu töten. Man wird eigentlich genau mit dem versorgt, was das männliche Unterbewusstsein braucht, und eigentlich immer will: Gewalt, Action, Abenteuer. Es ist eben in unseren Genen verankert, was wohl auch erklärt, warum Frauen einen eher schlechten Zugang zu zeitgenössischen Actionfilmen haben, oder eher wenig brutale Games spielen. Laut Studien sollen Frauen ja auch gerne Shooter spielen, aber nur Titel die taktische Kämpfe thematisieren, nicht aber das grundlose Abschlachten (Manhunt z.B.) zum Mittelpunkt machen.  

Männer brauchen einfach primitive Gewalt, da diese laut Unterbewusstsein “normal” und nötig für die Entwicklung ist.

Ich hoffe ich habe die Kernpunkte halbwegs richtig zusammenbekommen. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## oceano (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Ok, seien wir alle mal ehrlich, hören mit den Spitzfindigkeiten und Klugscheissereien auf und ziehen uns nicht an einzelnen Formulierungen hoch.

Wir alle haben eine ungefähre Ahnung davon, wie Werbetexte/Werbespots funktionieren, wie politische Reden, insobesondere vor einer anstehenden Wahl, bearbeitet werden usw.
Die selben Mittel und Methoden wurden auch in dem Panorama-Beitrag verwendet. Und zwar das volle Programm, von Sound/Musikuntermalung, über Bildeinstellungen bis hin zu den bekannten Schlagwörtern.
Dem unwissenden Zuschauer bleiben nach dem Beitrag lediglich diese Schlagwörter im Gedächtnis: "Computerspiele, Folter, brutal, Mord, Vergewaltigung, Nazi". Als dominierendes Bild bleibt das blutige Kettensägegemetzel in seinem Kopf, ausserdem  Menschen, die nur im Halbdunkel über das Thema sprechen. Dadurch wird der Eindruck unterstrichen, dass es hier um  etwas böses, fremdes, gefährliches, einer obskuren Underground-Szene ginge. 

Das schon allein, ohne die offensichtlichen Lügen, wäre schon Grund genug, den Beitrag nicht als neutral und wertfrei oder nicht meinungsbildend zu bezeichnen.
Was ich pers. noch besonders skandalös empfinde ist der Fakt, dass Herr Weingartner mit seinem Unternehmen von der geforderten Gesetzesänderung profitieren würde. Ohne jetzt in die Verschwörungstheorien abzugleiten, wäre damit immerhin die Frage berechtigt, inwiefern der Beitrag motiviert wurde.
Im übrigen eine Frage, die die Staatsanwaltschaft zu einem anderen Thema schonmal an die ARD gestellt hat.

Selbstverständlich ist das alles noch kein Grund hier zu sagen "Die sind doch alle korrupt und die Politik ist doch sowieso nur sch**sse" usw., weil man sich damit nur auf die gleiche, pauschalisierende Schiene begibt, die man doch eigentlich kritisiert.  
Andererseits, wenn man nur beim vorliegenden Beitrag bleibt, gibt dieser auch keinerlei Veranlassung dazu vom Gegenteil, d.h. von einer Unschuldsvermutung in einzelnen Passagen auszugehen......

Ich denke, damit dürften hier doch jetzt alle zufrieden sein. Wenn nicht, sachliche Gegenargumente sind gerne willkommen....


----------



## oceano (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



> Also um nochmal klar zu stellen, mir geht es lediglich um die Tatsache, dass sich zumeist die höchsten Verkaufszahlen mit Gewaltdarstellung erreichen lassen.



Schaut man sich die Charts-Dauerbrenner an, kann man guten Gewissens behaupten, dass eher das Gegenteil der Fall ist.......

Und auch wenn man exs schöne Zusammenfassung zum natürlichen, jedem Menschen innewohnenden, Destruktionstrieb heranzieht - auf sinnlose und hauptsache blutige Baller- und Metzelorgien hat niemand grosse Lust.

In erste Linie spielen wir nur der Herausforderung wegen. Einige mögens dabei  etwas "realistischer", andere können sogar darauf gut verzichten.  
Eine besonders gute atmosphärische Inszenierung der Hintergrundgeschichte, wirkt dabei verkaufsfördernder, als billige Splattereffekte.


----------



## Steamhammer (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				oceano am 26.02.2007 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> > Also um nochmal klar zu stellen, mir geht es lediglich um die Tatsache, dass sich zumeist die höchsten Verkaufszahlen mit Gewaltdarstellung erreichen lassen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ganz deiner Meinung!!!


----------



## Okama (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Somian am 26.02.2007 16:56 schrieb:
			
		

> gehöre ich zu den 1%, die nicht jedes Spiel raubkopieren müssen? Ja, ich schwimme nicht gerade im Geld, aber ich kaufe meine spiele. Wenn's sein muss, warte ich, bis sie günstiger sind, und schlage dann zu. Und ich kaufe sie dann nicht beim Dealer an der Ecke, oder im Kopierladen in Polen, sondern mache von meinem Recht auf Postfreiheit Gebrauch, und bestelle mir die Spiele im Ausland. Ich sag jetzt nich wo, sonst kommt noch jemand auf die Idee, das Internet zu zensieren. Aber heißt das jetzt, dass ich Gewaltgeil bin?....



Nun, du hast ein kleinen Teil falsch verstanden. Ich habe geschrieben, dass die Minderjähringen eigentlich kein Geld für diese Spiele haben und bitter wer verkauft diese Spiele auch noch an denen...
Ich geh mal davon aus, dass du zu den Älteren gehört


----------



## STF (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 26.02.2007 18:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Frage wurde tatsächlich schon einmal in den Medien angerissen und versucht zu erläutern (vor einigen Jahren lief auf der ARD (oder wars ARTE?) etwas zum Thema, afaik). Die einfachste Erklärung liegt in der Psychologie der Menschen, bzw. in der Verhaltensgrundstruktur der männlichen Menschen. Männer brauchen und lieben Gewalt in einer gewissen Form, ob nun selbst praktiziert oder nur passiv betrachtet ist dabei ein maßgeblicher Faktor, der von der elterlichen Erziehung abhängig ist. In uns lauert noch immer der Urtrieb, der animalische Drang Gegner zu bezwingen, Beute zu jagen oder Familie und Status mit aller Gewalt zu schützen bzw. zu verteidigen. Im Laufe der Entwicklung hat sich dieses Verhalten jedoch verlagert und sich an gesellschaftliche Normen angepasst. Wir töten niemanden mehr weil die eigene Ehre verletzt wurde (im Regelfall zumindest...), oder ergötzen uns am echten Leid von Menschen (Kriegsopfer, KZ-Szenen, Verstümmelungen). Hier bieten eben die Medien (Bücher, Film, Spiel) eine Art "Notbefriedigung" an. Wir sehen wie ein Held auf der Leinwand 50 Gegner erschießt, und können mit ruhigem Gewissen diesem Treiben beiwohnen, da schließlich kein echter Mensch zu Schaden kommt. Ähnlich ist es auch bei Action-Büchern oder Comics. Spiele hingegen gehen den Schritt noch weiter und ermöglichen es dem Spieler aufgrund von interaktiven Elementen selbst Abenteuer zu bestehen, oder "Leute" zu töten. Man wird eigentlich genau mit dem versorgt, was das männliche Unterbewusstsein braucht, und eigentlich immer will: Gewalt, Action, Abenteuer. Es ist eben in unseren Genen verankert, was wohl auch erklärt, warum Frauen einen eher schlechten Zugang zu zeitgenössischen Actionfilmen haben, oder eher wenig brutale Games spielen. Laut Studien sollen Frauen ja auch gerne Shooter spielen, aber nur Titel die taktische Kämpfe thematisieren, nicht aber das grundlose Abschlachten (Manhunt z.B.) zum Mittelpunkt machen.
> 
> Männer brauchen einfach primitive Gewalt, da diese laut Unterbewusstsein “normal” und nötig für die Entwicklung ist.
> 
> ...



Ja.
Ich erinnere mich auch dunkel, mal eine solche Reportage bzw. einen solchen Bericht zu diesem Themenkomplex  gesehen zu haben.
Hab zwar auch nochmal gegoogelt, aber leider nix genaues gefunden auf welchem Sender das kam. Meiner Meinung nach war es auf Arte.

Jedenfalls klang das alles ziemlich plausibel und ich denke auch dass da was dran ist. 
Ich finde du hast es eigentlich gut zusammengefasst.   
Was nun wirklich alles dafür verantwortlich ist oder sein kann, darüber ist sich wohl die Wissenschaft auch noch uneinig. 
Bisher gibt es wohl auch keine wissenschaftlichen Beweise für die Existenz eines Unterbewusstseins. Dennoch gehen die meisten psychologischen Ansätze davon aus.

Aber da könnten wir jetzt lange rumspekulieren...


----------



## Somian (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				Okama am 26.02.2007 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]Ich geh mal davon aus, dass du zu den Älteren gehört



ich bin 16


----------



## outoforder (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				CabinetRED am 26.02.2007 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Reden wir doch einfach mal etwas ehrlicher und sagen was wir denken. Es macht Spaß virtuell Menschen zu erschießen.



Klar machen Shooter fun sonst würde sie ja keiner zocken. Reduziere den Spaß dabei jedoch nicht nur alleine auf das abknallen! 


Durch Computerspiele wird niemand geschädigt. Der Beitrag unterstellt allerdings, dass durch das Spielen ein direkter gesellschaftlicher Schaden entsteht. Somit darf man sich wohl aufregen!



			
				CabinetRED am 26.02.2007 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben ein gesellschaftliches Problem, wir sind Menschen mit dunklen Seiten. Also in einer friedlichen Welt ohne milliarden schwere Rüstungsausgaben, würde es solche Spiele wohl weniger geben, aber in unsere heutige zeit passt das Töten einfach perfekt in unseren Alltag.


Die Möglichkeit des Krieges wird in dieser Welt immer bestehen und das hat nicht unbedingt etwas mit „unserer dunklen Seite“ zu tun. Kriege entstehen nicht nur aus reiner, blinder Habsucht und Gier, da wirken noch einige Faktoren mehr, wie z.B. der einfache Drang zu überleben. In meinen Augen ist es nicht verwerflich während einem Spiel in eine Kriegsrolle zu schlüpfen. Ich kann sehr gut zwischen dem realen Leben und dem Spiel unterscheiden. Filme wie Spiele wirken einfach weniger bis gar nicht wenn sie an einer absolut Lebensfremden Umgebung oder Handlung aufgehängt werden.


Man sollte lieber lernen zu differenzieren!


----------



## Gen--Barion (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				SYSTEM am 25.02.2007 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




So also cih shcliesse mich der offensive unserer doch grossen leseschaft an.

ichbin sozusagen damit ienversstaden dsa gegen sowas vorzu gehen ist mit allen legalen mitteln.

meiner meinung nach wird nur mal wieder ein neues opfeerlamm gesucht.
doch wir sollten uns wehren.

MfG

Ben._Barion


----------



## Luccah (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				outoforder am 26.02.2007 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> CabinetRED am 26.02.2007 16:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Schön und gut,mir fällt dazu ein was Agent Smith im erstn Teil der Matrix mal sagte, wie folgt:" Wir haen euch eine perfekte Welt gegeben, ohne Kriege ohne Chaos und voller Frieden..aber die Menschen haben diese nicht angenommen, sie waen unzufrieden und rebellierten,so erschufen wir die Matrix so wie sie jetzt ist, mit Chaos, Kriegen und Zerstörung"
passt irgendwie und so ist es auch, es liegt in der Natur des Menschen und solange es noch Krege, verbrechen, Mord und Totschlag gibt, darf ich guten Gewissens ein wenig Pixelblut verteilen, mit de Unterschied, das ich nicht wirklich töte,was ich in keinen Game so gesehen habe, sondern einzig als Ziel, als Instrument um weiter zu kommen die Endsequenz zu sehen und dann wieder ruhig schlafen kann. Es geht einzig und allein um Tackik, Strategie und im rechten Moment die richtige Entscheideung zu treffen.
Will Wrght hey noch ein Zitat, hat mal gesagt :" Eigentlich verkaufen wir Probleme in der Packung", der Spieler zu Hause lösst es dann, wie auch immer!
Was die ganzen Politiks al sehen sollten, das es in unseren nachbarländern, trotz keiner fundierten, gesetzlichen Regelungen im Jugenschutz und Zensur eben KEINE Amokläufe gibt, das ist doch "Unterm Tellerrand Niveau", wozu unseren Politics neigen. In Schweden sind Videogames sogar ein Kulturgut..wer hätte das gedacht und in Vivla France werden Firmen gesponsert, mit etwa 10% der Entwicklungskosten, na das nenn ich doch mal fachmännisch!!!
OK,greetz Luca


----------



## outoforder (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

Matrix find ich zwar gut, aber das Zitat lässt etwas zu wünschen übrig. Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass sich die Menschen den Frieden irgendwo nicht alle wünschen. Der Weltfrieden ist an für sich ein sehr ehrenswertes Ziel und man sollte ihm auch in gewissem Masse seine Energie schenken (allerdings nicht durch Folkshetze), aber unter dem Einfluss der uns auferlegten Naturgesetze ist es nahezu unmöglich ihn zu erreichen.

Des weiteren sollten unsere Herren von den selbsternannten Moralaposteln.eV.  nicht so tun, selbst wenn unter den Menschen Frieden wäre würden wir Kriege führen, Kriege gegen jedes Wesen das versucht in unserer Territorium einzudringen, um unser Leben damit auf Dauer so angenehm wir möglich zu machen und es zu schützen. Wir würden zwangsweise trotzdem einen Krieg gegen unsere Umwelt führen.


Mit scheinheiligem und oberflächlichem Weltverbesserungsdrang wurde auch noch nichts erreicht...


----------



## eX2tremiousU (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				outoforder am 26.02.2007 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> CabinetRED am 26.02.2007 16:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das "Abknallen" macht aber imho mehr als die Hälfte des Spielspaßes aus, zumindest bei puren Third- oder FPS-Shootern. Mal ehrlich, für fast jeden Kerl ist es doch irgendwo ein sehr befriedigendes Erfolgserlebnis, wenn man selbst in einem SP- oder MP-Game einen "schwierigen" Schuss meistert, oder einen Gegner besonders "effizient" beseitigt. Man flitzt um die Ecke, sieht bei Rainbow Six Vegas einen Tango, zielt mit der Beretta instinktiv auf den Kopf und drückt automatisiert ab, ohne nachzudenken, oder sich die Frage nach dem "warum?" zu stellen. Dann fällt die Figur tödlich getroffen um, oder sackt zusammen. Also mir gibt das schon einen Kick, und ich wette vielen anderen Gamern auch. Selbiges bei Online-Shootern. Wenn ich bei DoD mit der K98 auf 70 Meter einen Gegner punktgenau treffe, und dieser von der Wucht des Aufpralls weggedrückt wird und der Helm vom Kopf fliegt, dann ist das einfach "toll" - im Rahmen des Spiels jedenfalls.

Ich teile daher eigentlich aufgrund meiner “Erfahrungen” mit diesen Spielen den Standpunkt, dass das virtuelle Schießen auf Figuren einfach Spaß macht. Jedenfalls im Rahmen des "Erträglichen". Gewalt wie in Taktik- oder MP-Shootern finde ich "okay" und optisch nicht übertrieben oder geschmacklos inszeniert, aber Manhunt hat z.B. bei mir ganz klar die Grenze zum schlechten Geschmack überschritten, die Inhalte waren mir da einfach zu übertrieben und geschmacklos.

Bis auf das "Killen" bieten nun einmal klassische Shooter keine anderen Punkte, die wirklich "Spaß" machen. Klingt makaber, ist aber so.

Regards, eX!


----------



## outoforder (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*

@ eX2tremiousU

Auf jeden Fall gibt es geschmacklose Spiele und Filme, aber normale Shooter gehören da definitiv nicht dazu. Ich habe lange CoD UO gezockt und ich bin nie übers Schlachtfeld gerannt und hab mir gedacht töten, töten, töten. Das ist totaler Blödsinn. Alle Spiele waren stets mit der Herausforderung verbunden. Und das es mich freut wenn ich ein Ziel möglichst Geschickt und / oder mit viel Glück erreiche ist doch selbstverständlich, sonst bräuchte ich mich der Herausforderung auch nicht zu stellen. Ohne eine derartige Begeisterung würde man kalt und gefühllos durchs Leben schreiten.

Fakt ist, an Shootern ist erst mal nichts verwerfliches und es hat nichts mit reiner Mordlust zu tun! Es geht um Sieg und Niederlage. Um eine gestellte Herausforderung die es zu lösen gilt, nicht um krankes herumballern. Es geht um den Spaß den man bei der Steigerung seiner Fähigkeiten hat.

Die einen Spiele geben mehr Story vor, die anderen weniger, des wegen sind die mit weniger Story nicht verwerflicher. Man kann es auch übertreiben.

Shooter führen zu keinen psychischen Störungen, züchten keine Amokläufer oder gefährden die Gesellschaft sonst in irgendeiner Form, somit hat es die Politik und das öffentlich Rechtliche auch zu unterlassen diese in den Dreck zu ziehen!!


----------



## markenprodukt (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: News -*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 27.02.2007 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Jedenfalls im Rahmen des "Erträglichen". Gewalt wie in Taktik- oder MP-Shootern finde ich "okay" und optisch nicht übertrieben oder geschmacklos inszeniert, aber Manhunt hat z.B. bei mir ganz klar die Grenze zum schlechten Geschmack überschritten, die Inhalte waren mir da einfach zu übertrieben und geschmacklos.



Muss mich da anschließen.
Als Spielehersteller sollte man nicht die Grenzen des guten Geschmacks übertreteten was aber viele machen.
Ich kann auch Spiele spielen in denen nicht literweise Blut spritzt und in in denen es keine abgetrennte Gliedmaßen gibt, solche Spiele sind mir sogar lieber aber viele Entwickler möchten das drinnhaben....

Ich sehs gerade an Crysis, bei Far Cry war das Blut noch recht dezent gestreut, wenn man sich aber im Gegensatz dazu den aktuellen Crysis Trailer ansieht spritzt das Blut dort Meter und Literweise....da braucht sich niemand wundern wenn durch sinnfreie Spielefeatures wie Gegner zu Tode würgen (crysis) die Stimmung aufgeheizt wird.

Ach und zu dem Brief  
Hoffentlich macht sich jemand von der ARD Redaktion überhaupt die Mühe und liest sich das  durch (ich bezweifle es nämlich   )


----------



## arcelia (27. Februar 2007)

*Au weia!*

Au weia!

Da sind wohl ein paar Freaks sauer, weil ihnen jemand mal den Spiegel vorgehalten hat.

Und die Reaktion: im Internet Wellen machen, was Panorama wohl kaum interessieren wird.

Und ach ja: "Wir schreiben einen Brief an die ARD!"

HAHAHAHAHAHA

Oh, ihr Freaks seid wirklich zu bemitleiden - kein Wunder, dass sich jeder über euch lustig macht.

GET A LIFE.

Zitat Erwin Pelzig:

"Früher saßen die ganzen Idioten alleine in ihrem Wohnzimmer und haben wenigstens über ihr verkorkstes Leben nachgedacht - heute sitzen sie den ganzen Tag vor Computerspielen und denken gar nichts mehr. 
Oder sie treffen sich im Internet unter www.globaler-volltrottel.de !"


----------



## HanFred (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Au weia!*



			
				arcelia am 27.02.2007 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> GET A LIFE.
> 
> Zitat Erwin Pelzig:
> 
> ...


was hast denn du in diesem forum verloren?  
bist du vielleicht selber ein kleiner freak? 

ach nee, es ist nur arcelia, der dumme kleine troll.
und so...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ alle anderen: antwortet ihm nicht, er will eh nur provozieren und hat es schon immer getan. ihr könnt euch ja mal seine bisherigen postings angucken, ausschliesslich trollerei.


----------



## arcelia (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Au weia!*



			
				HanFred am 27.02.2007 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> arcelia am 27.02.2007 15:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh weia: HanFred der VM-Agent.

Dich kann man ja nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## Sumpfling (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Au weia!*

Ach wir können den armen kleinen Troll doch nicht verhungern lassen. *wirft arcelia ein Brotstück vors Maul*. Ich hatte es eigentlich für die Entchen im Park aufgehoben aber da es nun schon einen grünen Pelz hat kanns auch der Troll haben.


----------



## HanFred (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Au weia!*



			
				Sumpfling am 27.02.2007 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach wir können den armen kleinen Troll doch nicht verhungern lassen. *wirft arcelia ein Brotstück vors Maul*. Ich hatte es eigentlich für die Entchen im Park aufgehoben aber da es nun schon einen grünen Pelz hat kanns auch der Troll haben.


er wird dir nicht mehr mit diesem nick antworten können.


----------



## outoforder (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Au weia!*



			
				arcelia am 27.02.2007 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Au weia!
> 
> Da sind wohl ein paar Freaks sauer, weil ihnen jemand mal den Spiegel vorgehalten hat.
> 
> ...



Hört, der Chef hat gesprochen. Na dann, lasst es uns aufgeben... unser unnötiges kümmerliches kleines Leben...


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Au weia!*

Bleib locker outoforder... ist nen ganz normaler Troll mit ziemlich abgegriffenen Flames.
Einfach ignorieren.


Mir hat am besten der "Experte" der Sendung gefallen.
Ein Softwarefilteranbieter fordert Verbot. Toller Sachverständiger und so uneigennützig...   

Würd ich die Zigarettenmafia über Nebenwirkungen ihrer Produkte befragen, bekäme ich wahrscheinlich ähnlich gehaltvolle Antworten.


----------



## Bestia1 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Au weia!*

Weiß du outoforder mit Idioten hast du schon recht aber der einzige Idiot bist du. Du hast kein Plan von der Materie und reißt hier solche Sprüche. Du solltest dahin zurück kriechen wo du hergekommen bist. Du bist garantiert auch einer von der Sorte Mensch der, der Meihnung ist das solche Spiele gewaltätig machen und seien. 
Solche Leute machen nicht nur mich sondern auch die anderen User krank. Wenn du nichts konstruktives zu sagen hast dann halt einfach die Klappe.
Setzte dich erst mal mit der Materie auseinander und dann kannst du was dazu sagen. Und in einem Punkt gebe ich dir Recht: Wenn wir alle so wären wie du dann hätte es auch keinen Sinn einen Brief an die ARD usw.  zu schreiben. 

Aber: 
1. Sind wir nicht wie du (zum Glück), 
2. Lehen wir uns gegen solche Dummheit und Unwissenheit auf und stecken nicht gleich unseren Kopf in den Sand. 
3. Sind wir keine Loser (wie du) die gleich aufgeben und alles nach quatschen was andere Idioten vorsagen

Einfach mal Klappe halten wenn du keinen Plan hast.

P.s Sorry für dieses Schreiben aber solche Leute machen mich Krank


----------



## HanFred (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Au weia!*



			
				Bestia1 am 27.02.2007 16:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß du outoforder


achtung, du beschimpfst den falschen! outoforder hat nur arcelia zitiert.


----------



## Boesor (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Au weia!*



			
				Bestia1 am 27.02.2007 16:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß du outoforder mit Idioten hast du schon recht aber der einzige Idiot bist du. Du hast kein Plan von der Materie und reißt hier solche Sprüche. Du solltest dahin zurück kriechen wo du hergekommen bist. Du bist garantiert auch einer von der Sorte Mensch der, der Meihnung ist das solche Spiele gewaltätig machen und seien.
> Solche Leute machen nicht nur mich sondern auch die anderen User krank. Wenn du nichts konstruktives zu sagen hast dann halt einfach die Klappe.
> Setzte dich erst mal mit der Materie auseinander und dann kannst du was dazu sagen. Und in einem Punkt gebe ich dir Recht: Wenn wir alle so wären wie du dann hätte es auch keinen Sinn einen Brief an die ARD usw.  zu schreiben.
> 
> ...




Hihi, ich freu mich schon auf die Entschuldigung


----------



## STF (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Au weia!*

Hmm, ich würde sagen es ist wieder mal ne Abkühlungs-Runde angesagt.   
Die Emotion kochen ja ganz schön hoch. Das Muss doch nicht sein...

Stay cool!


----------



## Sumpfling (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Au weia!*



			
				STF am 27.02.2007 18:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, ich würde sagen es ist wieder mal ne Abkühlungs-Runde angesagt.
> Die Emotion kochen ja ganz schön hoch. Das Muss doch nicht sein...
> 
> Stay cool!


Ja ich wäre auch dafür das PCG-Forum so lange zu schließen bis die Killerspiele endlich verboten sind. Ständig diese Zofferei um dieses Thema.


----------



## Bestia1 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Au weia!*



			
				Sumpfling am 27.02.2007 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> STF am 27.02.2007 18:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dieses Thema wäre erst dann gegessen wenn endlich damit aufgehört werden würde Ihnen immer die Schuld an allem und jedem zugeben. 
Es ist nie bewiesen worden das diese Games in irgendeiner Art die Gewaltbereitschaft steigern.
Es gibt nur zu viele Leute die irgendwie nicht mehr klar kommen in ihrer Welt. Dann bauen sie scheiße und vor Gericht wird dann erzählt das die Games wieder schuld waren. Was viele vergessen ist: das nicht die Spiele solche leute zum durch drehen bewegen sondern das, daß Umfeld ne menge damit zutun hat. also erst nachdenken und dann Reden


----------



## outoforder (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Au weia!*



			
				Bestia1 am 27.02.2007 16:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß du outoforder mit Idioten hast du schon recht aber der einzige Idiot bist du. Du hast kein Plan von der Materie und reißt hier solche Sprüche. Du solltest dahin zurück kriechen wo du hergekommen bist. Du bist garantiert auch einer von der Sorte Mensch der, der Meihnung ist das solche Spiele gewaltätig machen und seien.
> Solche Leute machen nicht nur mich sondern auch die anderen User krank. Wenn du nichts konstruktives zu sagen hast dann halt einfach die Klappe.
> Setzte dich erst mal mit der Materie auseinander und dann kannst du was dazu sagen. Und in einem Punkt gebe ich dir Recht: Wenn wir alle so wären wie du dann hätte es auch keinen Sinn einen Brief an die ARD usw.  zu schreiben.
> 
> ...



Na du bist ja fast so süß wie der Troll 

Also, ich würde empfehlen: erst richtig durchlesen und dann schreiben  aber nichts für ungut, passiert jedem mal.. ehrlich gesagt bin ich über die letzten Beiträge auch eher hinweggeflogen... wobei, moment, wenn man schon seit dem 05.04.04 Mitglied ist sollte man wissen wie das mit dem Zitieren funktioniert, außer du hast solange gebraucht um überhaupt erst mal den Antwortbutton zu finden... würde mich aber auch nicht wundern wenn hinter dir unser kleine Troll steckt.


Egal, meine neue Software ist heute gekommen    somit bin ich ohnehin vorerst raus.  Bis irgendwann mal wieder. Möge der Saft mit euch sein.


zum abschluss noch mal ein kräftiges    für unsere ARD


----------



## OLYODA (3. März 2007)

*AW: Au weia!*

Nur mal zur Info um zur eigentlichen Diskussion noch einen Denkanstoß zu geben... 

Zitat aus einer der letzten Stellungnahme der PANORAMA-Redaktion:



> 8. Bert Weingarten in diesem Zusammenhang zu interviewen, halten wir für völlig legitim. Er ist als Fachreferent auf zahlreichen internationalen und nationalen Kongressen zum Thema Internetsicherheit geladen. Zu den Zuhörern gehörten u.a. Kriminalisten, Innenminister und zahlreiche Journalisten. Zudem zitieren auch zahlreiche Printmedien Weingarten als IT-Experten (u.a. „Süddeutsche Ztg.“ vom 11.1.07, „Berliner Ztg.“ vom 13.02.07 oder „die tageszeitung“ TAZ vom 25.11.06). Wir halten in diesem Zusammenhang den Vorwurf, Weingarten ein unzulässiges „Forum für seine wirtschaftlichen Interessen“ geboten zu haben, für nicht gerechtfertigt. Wir haben an keiner Stelle des Beitrags über irgendwelche Produkte der Internetsicherheitsfirma berichtet. Auch den Firmennamen „Pan Amp“ haben wir nicht im Kommentartext erwähnt, sondern nur kurz im Insert aufgeführt. Es ging uns ausschließlich um Weingartens Einschätzung.



---

Gekaufte Inhalte - Wie die PR-Branche den Journalismus unterwandert

Sendung vom 31.03.2005 21:45 Uhr

Tarnen und Täuschen als Werbestrategie. Unternehmen und Verbände, die heute noch Werbeanzeigen schalten und so offen erkennbar werben, werden von PR-Agenturen oft eines Besseren belehrt: Wenn ihr Produkt in seriös anmutenden Artikeln, Hörfunk- oder Fernsehbeiträgen genannt wird, funktioniert die Image-Kampagne viel effektiver als mit plakativer Werbung. Dem Verbraucher wird suggeriert, die genannte Marke sei genauso seriös wie ihr journalistisches Umfeld.

PR-Texter haben sich darauf spezialisiert, Produkt- und Firmennamen regelmäßig im redaktionellen Teil der Medien unterzubringen. Die Unternehmen zahlen, die Redaktionen bekommen den Artikel oder Fernsehbeitrag gratis. Das Produkt wird dann "en passant" genannt - und der Zuschauer glaubt, er bekomme einen Verbrauchertipp, ordentlich recherchiert, nach journalistischen Kriterien.

Panorama über die Schleichwerbung zwischen den Zeilen.

Bericht: Nicola von Hollander, Julia Salden

http://daserste.ndr.de/panorama/archiv/2005/t_cid-2853362_.html

---

Wurde auch schon bei heise/telepolis drüber berichtet, hab´s mal in Kurzform zusammengestellt:

http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/24/24745/1.html

Panorama, "Killerspiele" und die Filter-Firma:

22.02.2007 - Morden und Foltern als Freizeitspass - Killerspiele im Internet
http://daserste.ndr.de/container/file/t_cid-3721154_.pdf

21.09.06 - Sprengstoff im Kinderzimmer
http://daserste.ndr.de/container/file/t_cid-3134548_.pdf

10.08 2006 - Terrorgefahr in London
http://daserste.ndr.de/container/file/t_cid-2963424_.pdf

04.08.2005 - Bomben aus dem Baumarkt
http://daserste.ndr.de/container/file/t_cid-2851216_.pdf

Reporter jeweils: Berndt
Experte jeweils: Weingarten

...

Und wenn ich dann den Panorama-Beitrag "Gekaufte Inhalte - wie die PR-Branche den Journalismus unterwandert" sehe...

---

Außerdem nur mal als Anmerkungen:

Dann gibt es da noch ein Projekt in Bremen in die Richtung Schulen schützen, damit Schüler nicht an böse, böse Inhalte aus dem Internet gelangen können... Genaueres, Ergebnisse etc. leider nicht aufzutreiben bisher. Außerdem sollte wohl mal ein Versuchsprojekt an bayerischen Schulen durchgeführt werden, die mit Pan Amp´s Filter geschützt werden sollen - Voraussetzung aber eine feste IP - haben die meisten Schulen jedoch nicht... Der Anschluß ans Projekt blieb wohl den Schulen selbst überlassen... Außerdem ist die Technologie so zuverlässig, daß Schüler mit gewissen Grundkenntnissen, was Proxies angeht (und wenn die Möglichkeit besteht den Schul-Proxy zu umgehen) - und die haben heutzutage ja definitv einige - den Filter relativ einfach umgehen können (06.07.2001 -> http://netnewsletter.de/letter/archiv/0127.html#1)... 

Aber auch da wieder kaum etwas zu finden, wer da wie und wo und was initiiiert hat... Und das finde ich merkwürdig, denn gerade solche Firmen versuchen doch sich Referenzen zu verschaffen und auszustellen... 

Pan Amp wirbt zwar in der derzeitigen Diskussion mit seiner "Studie", aber das entsprechende Material dazu wird nicht rausgerückt (siehe auch Anfrage Dr. Jörg Müller-Lietzkow/Uni Jena: http://www.4players.de/cs.php/dispbericht/-/5264/0.html) - wie kommen die Zahlen zustande, wodurch wird dieser Eindruck erweckt, etc. Man sieht nur eine "Beurteilung auf der Pan Amp-Seite, die auch noch mit Rechtschreibfehlern gespickt ist - vertrauenserweckend, wenn man bedenkt, daß eine solche Firma also seit langem versucht, seine Technik an BKA /LKA´s zu verkaufen und ein Pilot-Projekt an bayerischen Schulen ankurbeln wollte... Und zur angeblichen europaweiten Veröffentlichung der Studien am 25./26.01. beginnend in London ist ebenfalls nichts zu finden bisher... Hm...


----------

